# Training to be a Navy SEAL



## Tiger

I hope this is not an egotistical thread to make, but I would like to journal the steps I'm taking towards my goal here. I've seen similar threads, but if its against a rule please close it.

So, to preface, I was raised in a traditional okinawan karate dojo since I was 8, and my Sensei was a SEAL prior to opening his own dojo. He's a true father figure in my life and is the closest to a hero I have. The entire idea of the SEALs stems from my relationship with him, and that its an extreme extension of my own training.

After graduating High school I wanted to live a little, I traveled the entire country, went to college and met a great girl whom I live with currently. But after 4 years of civilian life I am officially sick of it and am ready to pursue my goal. I could keep going as I am forever and ever, comfortable in a nice house with a great girlfriend, but I'm not that kind of person.

So now that its been confirmed that I can get PRK surgery for my eyes and that the Navy can let me take the PST for SEAL boot camp 6 months afterwards, I am aiming for March of 2009 as a start date. This is definitely bound to fluctuate depending on when the Navy has enough SEAL candidates, but hopefully not more than a few months. As long as I can pass a PST every month, consisting of:

* 500-yard swim using breast or combat side stroke in 10:00 minutes
* 79 push-ups in 2 minutes
* 79 sit-ups in 2 minutes
* 11 pull-ups from a dead hang (no time limit)
* Run 1.5 miles in boots and long pants in 10:20

I need to add some pull-ups and improve my swim technique ('m not a great swimmer, I never had lessons so I need proper technique) but besides that I would already qualify. I really want to be able to blow these requirements out of the water though, so for the next three months especially I am hitting it, hard. 

I feel behind because I've had very bad shin splints the past few months because of gymnastics, and I've had a bruised rib the past month from karate, so my running and cardio has been negatively affected. 

*Today*
Weight: 144lbs

I am struggling with probably the biggest obstacle: My eating. Not in the sense that I eat too much, I'm the exact opposite. I eat very very slowly, and I feel sick if I stuff myself quickly. My stomach feels tight and my mouth gets dry, and I feel full after half a sandwhich. I do not starve myself, rather I eat about 3000 calories over the course of a day but rarely have big meals.

I made myself eat a sub from arby's in one non stop sitting. Time? 30 minutes. Hard work! I'd normally eat the whole sandwhich over about 3 hours.

I'm experimenting with different ways of eating a full meal quickly. Ive figured out that I chew too much, like 30-40 times a bite, so now I chew about 10 times then drink some water and swallow. This works but I feel full faster because of the water. 

To at least start slamming on calories, I bought the generic weight gain powder from GNC yesterday and a blender. I make a full shake a day, which is as follows:

1 or 1 1/2 Scoop(s) of GNC powder (Banana flavor)
2 Tablespoon of peanut butter
3 pieces of fruit (From Wal-mart, usually mango/pineapple/strawberry 
1 Tablespoon of Honey
2 Tablespoons of Olive oil
3 Cups of Milk

About 1200 calories total.

I have not yet but I will add some nonflavored yogurt to this soon and maybe 1 or 2 eggs. Ive been recommended the egg part but I am scared of salmonella. It would bring the shake up to about 1500 calories. I am also concerned about the degree of sugar in the shake, but since I drink it over the course of the day I havent felt a sugar rush yet.

Training wise today I filled a garbage bag with 40lbs of sand and then wrapped it several times in other garbage bags, then knotted it all off and put it in a bookbag. Did some jogging with that but my shin splints are still crazy from my last class, so scrapped the idea and went to town on variations of pushups with the bag on. Completely burned out my arms and then went on to my stomach. After about an hour and a half I called it, only because tomorrow is a day off and I'm going to get in a lot of training then.

A day at a time, but after PRK surgery Ive got weekends planned so that I can stay up for 40 hours training and moving so that when Hell Week comes I can be mentally prepared for the first few days, which are the most intense.

Well that was a lot to say but it felt good to put it all out, as I've kept to myself about it in day to day life.


----------



## Jason

Good luck on your training. May I suggest trying out some Silk? or some Soy milk versus the moo juice. It got same amount of calcium with some other added bonuses and it tastes better.


----------



## B Lopez

Sandbags are rough.

Are you already in the Navy? So there's a separate boot for SEAL candidates? Or do you still have to go through the normal basic as well?


----------



## Tiger

You go through boot camp only you're set aside from regular navy recruits with the other SEAL candidates. You're put through a more physical program and spend a lot more time in the water.

And no I am not in the navy yet, I have to get a post operative from my eye surgeon saying that the procedure was a success and that my eyes are ready to go.



Jason said:


> Good luck on your training. May I suggest trying out some Silk? or some Soy milk versus the moo juice. It got same amount of calcium with some other added bonuses and it tastes better.



I havent tried it, but I adore regular milk and always drink it by itself anyway.


----------



## MorbidTravis

so, what kind of job do you want as a navy seal?


----------



## Tiger

Thats kind of going to depend on what the SEAL team I am assigned to needs. Once I am actually made a SEAL I am definitely going to go to school for some extra abilities, for personal interest and for more money. I'd love to go to sniper and language school.

But the first job I want is to just be a deployed SEAL.


----------



## Jason

Tiger said:


> I havent tried it, but I adore regular milk and always drink it by itself anyway.



I too like regular milk but your body processes soy much easier.


----------



## forelander

My mates in the Australian Army and he said shin splints was a fairly large problem. Like a stops you from being able to continue in the Army sorta problem. I dunno if things are different for the US Navy, but he's scared as hell of getting shin splints in training cause they'll basically discharge him.


----------



## Sebastian

Good luck on your training ! I hope you'll reach your goal


----------



## damigu

my friend was a marine sniper (only 400-500 in the entire armed forces). similar level of training as the seals.
the physical training was hard but most people could have passed it. it was the mental aspect of the training that was the real challenge. you have to learn a lot and constantly use pretty much all of what you learned.
he actually failed out of the program the first time. he had to wait before he could enter again, but that second time he passed with flying colors.


----------



## Tiger

*Today:*

This is like the 5th day of being blind, its long ago lost its novelty. I have to walk to work, but I'm doing it with 50lbs of sand in a bookbag. My shin splints are still a concern so I'm putting running off for another month or two. 

I've found a gym with a good 50m size pool to join after my eye surgery. I'll be hitting the pool daily, so I'm sure I'll get my money's worth. 

I'm doing daily PT stuff that I need to post here at some point because there are a lot of cool SEAL calisthenics that I wouldnt have thought of. After the first workout using some of them I was ridiculously sore. 

Thats the other thing, I'm making myself do it daily with no recovery times, although sometimes I stagger the workouts. Its always been intuitive to me to rest a day or two when I was sore, but working through that is getting easier.

I'm too blind to play video games though  Less than 2 weeks left though.


----------



## B Lopez

I'm interested in those workouts, if you could post them when you get a chance, please. 

Just remember to use good judgment with recovery, because that's just as important if not more important than the workout itself.


----------



## damigu

B Lopez said:


> Just remember to use good judgment with recovery, because that's just as important if not more important than the workout itself.



absolutely true.

you shouldn't be strapping on that 50 lbs on when walking to work if you have shin splints. if anything, you should be carrying even less for the time being. the extra stress will only slow the healing process that much more, possibly even make it become a chronic condition if it is prevented from healing properly now.
let it heal, then you can get back into that stamina training regimen.


----------



## Tiger

Walking/hiking has caused no pain for the shin splints, its been the high impact stuff like gymnastics and running that Ive had to put to a stop. The bookbag stuff only works my upper body right now, my legs are far and above stronger and used to loads. I'm also doing a lot of calve workouts to keep my strength up during recovery.

The lack of recovery times is more about changing the chemical makeup of my body, which is why they do the same thing in indoct and BUD/S. Your body can function and excel, but the three energy supplies (Someone help me here, its ATP+CP, then ATP+CP plus lactate, and then something else) have to be tweaked.

Im not running for a while even though I really need to be getting serious with it.


----------



## ibznorange

awesome dude.

a tip i picked up from my brother who is a body builder. i have the same eating issue as you, where i will eat a lot (~2700 calories a day at 140 pounds, 5'10) but its very much a grazing process, rarely are meals involved. Eat right after you get up. before your shower or anything. Eat a big ass meal right away. When i do, i actually get really hungry and will eat full meals throughout the day. Once i started doing this daily i went up from about 122 pounds to over 150 in a few weeks, while losing body fat (working out quite a bit too of course). I had been unable to gain weight and make myself eat more regularly for years, regardless of how much i worked out. My brother got me doing that and the change in my eating patterns was amazing


----------



## forelander

Tiger said:


> (Someone help me here, its ATP+CP, then ATP+CP plus lactate, and then something else) have to be tweaked.



ATP+CP, Lactic Acid and the Aerobic system?


----------



## DslDwg

Unless things have changed drastically since I was in the Navy there is not a separate boot camp for recruits who want to go to Seal School. The way it worked was during the normal boot camp path anyone who wanted to take the test to go to Seal School were allowed - it of course consists of a Physical fitness and swimming test. Once the recruit graduates from boot-camp he would then go to his "A" School which would give him his particular Navy skill. The idea being if the guy fails Seal school he will still have a skill which he can use in the regular Navy fleet. Once completed with "A" school he will go to Seal School and I think we know what happens at that point  ha-ha. My advice if your serious is go talk to your local recruiters and they should be able to let you know how it all works.


----------



## Tiger

Things have changed dramatically actually. A lot of my older Navy friends have offered factually incorrect advice on SEAL/s and it initially scared me. So after a few quick phone calls and emails, I got this reply:

"The worst possible thing you can do in the military is take what someone that has been retired as gospel. Many thing change, sometimes nearly yearly. If your friend is retired, then when he went joined, he had to pick a source rating, dep in, go to boot camp, take the PST in boot camp, pass it, graduate boot camp, go to school for his source rating, graduate and then request a seat to BUD/S. Those days are long gone.

Now, SEALs is considered a rate in itself. People that want to be SEALs take the ASVAB and the physical. You need a qualifying pass on both. Potental SEALs then pick a rating to enter the Delayed Entry Program. You are allowed to take the PST after you swear into the Delayed Entry Program. Upon pasing the PST, you will be issued a SEAL contract, and you will be expected to pass at least 1 PST a month until you ship to basic training.

In basic training, all Spec War candidates (SEAL,SWCC,EOD,DIVER and AIRR) are in seperate companies. This way they get extra time for physical conditioning. Upon gratuation from basic training, they go to a prep course. For BUD/S the prep course will be at least 8 weeks and no longer than 16 weeks. Upon completion of the prep course, you go to BUD/S.

Your recruiter is being completely honest with you. That is how the system works today. Anybody that is retired, probably has absolutely no idea how much things have changed.

T.B. Cacy QMC(SW) USN
Naval Special Warfare Coordinator
Northwest Florida"


----------



## DslDwg

Things have certainly changed a lot. So what happens to person who doesn't make it through complete training? He then goes back to "A" school? or he goes to the fleet as a striker?


----------



## Tiger

You choose a job again as if you were signing up for the navy first time.

If you DOR its hard to be let back in to BUD/S, but if you have to stop due to injury then you just get rolled back in to it once you heal. So other than failing tests the only way not to make is to quit or break your head!


----------



## DslDwg

Tiger said:


> You choose a job again as if you were signing up for the navy first time.


 Ah ok - that's different 



Tiger said:


> If you DOR its hard to be let back in to BUD/S, but if you have to stop due to injury then you just get rolled back in to it once you heal. So other than failing tests the only way not to make is to quit or break your head!


 This hasn't changed since I was in. 

The way this path has changed actually makes good sense. What most Seal candidates used to do when I was in was pick signalman "A" school because it was the shortest "A" in the Navy - because most were only focused on being a Seal. With the high failure rates at Buds I guess this filled a lot of signalman slots in the fleet but probably didn't match the guys with their best potential skill set.


----------



## Tiger

Yea the old way just seemed ill planned and was unrelated to the point of BUD/S in the first place.

*Today*: On average a SpecWar candidate in BUD/s first Phase (the most physical one, includes Hell Week) does 1200-1400 pushups a day over a 12 hour period in addition to the other PT activities. 

So today I did sets of 20 at random intervals (usually when I went to the kitchen, went to the bathroom, in between games, etc) throughout the day to tally how many I was comfortable doing. Around the 600 mark I've started feeling it pretty bad, and I'm probably happy stopping at 600 for today. Ive added pullups to today's test as well, although I havent bothered maxing or keeping count. I think I can easily get over a thousand with fresh arms, I've been doing PT and weights all week before this test so my results may not be from base line, but considering BUD/S will be a thousand times more intensive its no real excuse. 

Try this out yourself though, Im sure most of the guys here who lift weights can go well beyond my results, as I'm starting with a pretty undeveloped chest. Just do sets of 20 whenever you get 10 free seconds all day.




Also, I got this book in the mail yesterday 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1602390304

I bought it used for about 4 bucks. I expected a book full of food ideas and the like, but this turned out to be a book I wish I'd bought years ago. It breaks down your body and nutrition in a customized way as well as explaining the body's athletic function in a very clear way for everything from stretching to weights to combat prep. Other than the occasional references to SEAL training and operations, the book is highly open ended for any sportsman. I learned things that will vastly improve my karate and training regime. And its HUGE, several hundred giant pages packed with info on the body and health.


----------



## Tiger

*Today:* All week I seem to have hit limits in the pullup department and pushups that I cant seem to overcome. I've worked them a day, let them rest, worked them a day, etc, but still my numbers have not shot up like they were. I think I've plateaued for a while. : /

But the big thing is tomorrow is my PRK laser eye surgery, so I'll be down from training a few days laying low while my cornea grows back. I havent seen anything in 2 weeks and 1 day, I'm so psyched about playing driving, video games and watching movies again.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Second day I can look at computers/TV screens sense the surgery.



Thats a pretty good vid of the procedure. Painfree but bizarre.

To anyone getting it, its pretty painless the first two days. And then you wake up with a sunburned eye with a dirty contact for two days. I spent the entire weekend in a blacked out room squirming because there is no way to escape it and you cant do anything to distract you (Cant read, cant watch TV, play games, or do anything physical) so I took my pain medicines to sleep as much as possible although they do little for the discomfort. 

But once they finally take the contact bandages off you feel 400% better. I went back to work after 5 days. The insane light sensitivity goes away after almost a week.


----------



## rectifryer

Lifting weights isnt going to help your pushups. What helps with pushups are more pushups and variations of the standard pushup.

I'm in the air force, but I definitely not comparing anything I do with the seals, but I know a bit about how to make a good score on those tests. @144 lbs, you are very "combat effective". I'd say get up to 160lbs max. Ofcourse, I'm 200lbs and have focused on weightlifting only since I got in, so thats all the advice I can give you.

Oh yeah, crossfit.com has alot of training ideas on this sort of thing (calisthenics and such).


----------



## Tiger

I definitely do weights at the most twice a week, for pushups I just have days like today where I do maxes of them and occasionally do them with my 40lb bookbag of sand. I'm getting steady improvement.


----------



## rectifryer

Tiger said:


> I definitely do weights at the most twice a week, for pushups I just have days like today where I do maxes of them and occasionally do them with my 40lb bookbag of sand. I'm getting steady improvement.


Nice, I might try that next week.


----------



## Labrie

I've always wanted to be a SEAL since I was a kid but then I realized you had to be an american citizen lol. Since then I've wanted to join the canadian air force and become a pilot and then transfer into JTF2. I'm in my last year of university now so that plan is still an option for me once I graduate. I already have the physical tests pretty much down, I guess it just depends if my school marks are good enough to get me in. I'm still debating it though...some days I really want to do it and other days I don't.

Kudos to you though for planning to go through with your plan. Most people talk about how they want to be special forces or some shit but it's all talk to try and impress people. I'd be really interested to hear your training experiences if you go through with it.


----------



## Tiger

Yea they have a ton of requirements, the citizen thing being one of the first they ask you.

I'd really try to get it down to wanting it every day before making any moves though, its a bit of a commitment. 

And Canada even _has_ a military?


----------



## Tiger

*Today*: After a bit more than a month of SEAL specific training I've gone up to about 151 pounds, so thats about 5 pounds heavier from where I started. Its strange that I already look different, but after being out of the dojo for 3 weeks due to my eye surgery I got a few comments that my shoulders look a lot wider. 

Ive never been able to add weight with calisthenics, but the areas I have been focusing on are pretty weak and its definitely doing something. I'm not saying the exercises are superior to what I was doing before, but they were underdeveloped areas in some ways or just muscles I never got to use.

I've really been slack with the weight lifting but part of its been due to not having a spotter (my room mate is the laziest yet some how busiest person I know). But now that Ive gotten into a gym to use their soon to be complete olympic size pool I can use some weight machines.

I'm still not back into running but Ive started using the elliptical machines and stationaries a lot so my cardio is returning. I want to be absolutely sure my shin splints are a non-issue, so I'm building my muscles back up with no impact training.

Boring stuff I guess.


----------



## Stitch

This is fascinating. Would you mind describing your eye surgery in more detail?


----------



## Tiger

What aspects of it? 

PRK is different from Lasik in that the cornea's first two layers are removed (Lasik 'folds' the cornea up and is replaced after the laser). There is a long and uncomfortable healing time with PRK surgery, but for my eyes it was the better choice. It is also for people who get hit in the head a lot (For me, karate, gymnastics, free running and soon, the military) as the flap in Lasik surgery is somewhat of a liability. It's not nearly as stable.

My surgery was exactly like the video I posted. The 'cookie cutter' circle thing makes a slight incision, the cornea is scrapped off, then the surface is polished before the laser does its thing. The entire time there is cold water being poured on the eye to irrigate it. You feel no pain however as the numbing drops they give you takes care of it, you just feel pressure from them pressing on the eye. 

The one interesting thing is staring down the laser. All you see is purple, ghostly light, but as the 60 seconds goes by it turns into a big kaleidoscope with every color in the rainbow, its very strange.

I just got home from my 2 week checkup, and I'm currently 20/25 in both eyes. I'm ahead of the healing curve and I'm expecting to get about 2 and a half more lines, so I'll probably be breaking 20/15 in a few weeks. This is from a starting point of 20/600 with a bad astigmatism.


----------



## Stitch

Ah, well that starts to sound like I'd have to get that. I have rather acute astigmatism, but the healing process you describe sounds hellish.

Props to you though!


----------



## Tiger

Once you're past the contacts being taken out it is not bad. That weekend was really, really horrible though, I can not sugar coat it. My sunburned eyes with dirty contacts reference is not an exaggeration.


----------



## bass_32

marines are better


----------



## B Lopez

Are you doing the SEAL/CrossFit hybrid routine? Or what do you mean "SEAL Specific?"

That hybrid is rough, especially their "Hero Tributes"



bass_32 said:


> marines are better



 That's kind of a ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## shadowlife

B Lopez said:


> That's kind of a ridiculous thing to say.



I'd have to agree, and i'm an ex-marine.

Every branch of the service has it's dedicated operators, the ones who take what they do seriously, know their job inside and out, always give 110%, and constantly strive to improve.

Every branch also has it's shitbirds, the ones who do the least amount possible, try and get away with as much as they can, and get people killed when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Naren

bass_32 said:


> marines are better



Nuh-uh. Superman ice cream is better!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thats really cool, when you become a seal i can say i know one. And not the kind that lives in the water either!


----------



## Tiger

bass_32 said:


> marines are better



Marines are a valuable asset to our military and they deserve every bit of respect possible. But the Navy SEALs are the most elite group in the world, and thats not an opinion, I'm just stating the facts.



B Lopez said:


> Are you doing the SEAL/CrossFit hybrid routine? Or what do you mean "SEAL Specific?"
> 
> That hybrid is rough, especially their "Hero Tributes"
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of a ridiculous thing to say.




Not yet as I'm still verifying my shin splints as gone. Given the insane amount of miles I have to run these coming years I need to be sure I'm not reinjuring them. But I've got a re-entry program that I'm following to insure that I can start running healthy here very soon. 

And then yes, to answer your question I will be doing that.


----------



## neon_black88

[googlevid]1966469482921111282[/googlevid]

If you haven't alreaddy seen this you defenetly should! It follows a group of trainee's through buds, covering every phase in detail. Every second episode is on Google vids and the others you can find on youtube. If you want the links let me know . Theres some crazy shit in this series, a guy loses his mind in the middle of a class and starts babling and drooling everywhere, people pass out with no oxygen 9 feet underwater, people completely loosing their minds on the edge of hyperthermia...

Your in for a hell of a time and I wish you luck!

I'm planning on Joining the Australian army as a Riflemen then when I feel ready going for the selection course for 4RAR (also called commandos in the Australian millitary but they arn't the equivalent to commandos overseas). They are actually most directly comparable with the Navy Seals, and they frequently train together. Mabye I'll meet you some day .

In reality I don't really know I'f im capable of getting in, it really takes a special kind of person, although the most important thing is WANTING it really bad, and I wan't it more than anything, but thats not enough on its own.

Watch the show!


----------



## Tiger

*Today*: My workouts are flowing like this: Gym every other day, and on the in between days I do calisthenics all day (Whenever I've got a free 30 seconds I'll do some form of exercise.

On my gym days I've been glued to the stationary bikes. I ride for an hour chasing the 600 calorie mark. According to my guide 400-599 calories an hour is a moderate workout for SEAL's on stationary, 600-699 is 'vigorous', and 700+ is strenuous. I keep getting about 50 calories off my mark, so hopefully today is the day I can pull 600.

After that I stretch, a lot, and go to a treadmill. I do not like them, but its part of my reentry program from shin splints. The first week I have to jog on a mill for 5 minutes each day, and after two runs I increase it by 2 minutes. Once I'm up to 15 minutes I am supposed to start jogging 180 meter 'figure 8' patterns to ensure all of my leg muscles are back up to condition, and then finally I can start running freely again. Its going well so far, but 5 minute jogs are nothing, so who knows.

After that I use the weight machines a bit. I'm still waiting on them to finish the damn pool. But I'm getting ready for it. Now that Fallout 3 is out and I do not have to stay up late to go buy it on Monday, I can start scaling back my wakeup time by 30 minutes every two days. I love sleep. I love sleeping late. I hate mornings. 

But the goal is to get down to 5am by the end of November, and with the time changing that will be easy. This way I can get up at 5, run to the gym which is a mile a way, and get in the pool before a bunch of sweaty fat people do. I can then do my running, do my weights, and hit the sauna before my girlfriend even gets out of bed. This will also alleviate some of the shell shock of getting up at 4am every day.

By the way I've been eating a lot of recipes from www.justbento.com and I cant encourage that site enough. It will save you money and you eat really balanced with it. I made these and they were fucking amazing.







EDIT: I got to 604 calories/hour today on the stationary, just needed to focus and pay attention to the cal clock.


----------



## damigu

damn, man, do you not have a job or school?

i can't imagine finding anywhere near enough time in one of my typical days to do all of that.


----------



## Tiger

Thats why waking up at 5am is efficient. I usually do not start work until 3 in the afternoon. 

Its (right now) about 2 and a half hours. Adding my runs and swimming is going to balloon it out to 4 hours, and then my karate in the afternoon but thats only 45 minutes or 90 minutes right now. I'm not strapped for time at all.


----------



## Tiger

Today: I gained 10 pounds instantly the other day, my scale has been wrong for a while apparently. At the gym I stepped on a digital scale and it said 158, so I went to a mechanical scale and it said the same. Then I went into the locker room and tried the kind of scale you use at the doctor, and it said the same. So wow, I'm huge now by my standards. For years I was 132lbs no matter what. Even when my scale was saying 148 a week ago I was like "no way!" because I do not even feel that heavy. 

So, in the past 2 months I've definitely gained about 10 pounds of muscle doing about 80&#37; calisthenics and cardio, with mild weight training thrown around. I have a little bit of fat here an there that I could lose, and I only say that because I'm not extremely ripped, but I think swimming will strip whatever is left. Im sure I'm not going to see much more of a weight increase (I'd like to get back down to 150 by losing whatever body fat I may have)

I really, really recommend people looking to get in shape start putting the weights down and start using your own body. If you're going for looks then weights are wonderful but if you're training to be fit for some form activity then they do not serve too much of a purpose beyond strengthening your heart and for me personally, they are helping to balance my body from the 'over training' cause by a billion pushups and situps. 

And you meet a lot of women at the gym!


----------



## jymellis

Tiger said:


> Today: I gained 10 pounds instantly the other day, my scale has been wrong for a while apparently. At the gym I stepped on a digital scale and it said 158, so I went to a mechanical scale and it said the same. Then I went into the locker room and tried the kind of scale you use at the doctor, and it said the same. So wow, I'm huge now by my standards. For years I was 132lbs no matter what. Even when my scale was saying 148 a week ago I was like "no way!" because I do not even feel that heavy.
> 
> So, in the past 2 months I've definitely gained about 10 pounds of muscle doing about 80% calisthenics and cardio, with mild weight training thrown around. I have a little bit of fat here an there that I could lose, and I only say that because I'm not extremely ripped, but I think swimming will strip whatever is left. Im sure I'm not going to see much more of a weight increase (I'd like to get back down to 150 by losing whatever body fat I may have)
> 
> I really, really recommend people looking to get in shape start putting the weights down and start using your own body. If you're going for looks then weights are wonderful but if you're training to be fit for some form activity then they do not serve too much of a purpose beyond strengthening your heart and for me personally, they are helping to balance my body from the 'over training' cause by a billion pushups and situps.
> 
> And you meet a lot of women at the gym!



just wait until they cut your food intake in half and make you work harder. you have done alot of work on being able to eat alot and put on mass. but you will be starved and worked harder than now. this may be bad since you have trained your body to work off more food than it normally did. a couple years ago my buddy joined the marines. he was a thinner guy 6 foot 1 and about 165. when he came home he was 6 foot1 and maybe 140. i hope all goes well!


----------



## Tiger

I actually only consume about 2500 calories right now.

SEAL's do not get rations cut during training. An average day burns about 4000 calories and they are notoriously well fed. I am slowly working up to massive energy expenditure, but I'm doing it text book paced so that I avoid injury early on. I only burn about 800-1200 calories each workout right now, so I do not have much need to eat like a pig.


----------



## jymellis

hell yeah man! good luck!


----------



## Tiger

Ha thats good because I do not have a lot of support around here. I think everyone I know does the whole "I support you but *_insert some form of negative underlining motive for not supporting me_*"

As far as health goes, I ate this things liver yesterday.


----------



## forelander

Tiger said:


> Ha thats good because I do not have a lot of support around here. I think everyone I know does the whole "I support you but" *insert some form of negative underlining motive for not supporting me*



Maybe so, but I'm impressed by your persistence and discipline. I don't think you'll have a single problem when you get to SEALS and wish you the best


----------



## Tiger

Today: My constant soreness has led me to wonder if the supplement's advertising sped up recovery times actually work. Anyone with experience on these please comment.

I'm not stupid: When I annihilate my arms or stomach one day I just beef up the cardio and swimming the next day. I never 'overtrain', if a muscle feels weakened or sore/shredded then I leave it alone a day or two. But on days like today where I have a leg soreness thats two days old and its time to go running again, I wish for a faster recovery. I do all the right things, I stretch and hydrate constantly, and my diets fine. Its not user error, so I'd like other solutions.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

Tiger said:


> Today: My constant soreness has led me to wonder if the supplement's advertising sped up recovery times actually work. Anyone with experience on these please comment.
> 
> I'm not stupid: When I annihilate my arms or stomach one day I just beef up the cardio and swimming the next day. I never 'overtrain', if a muscle feels weakened or sore/shredded then I leave it alone a day or two. But on days like today where I have a leg soreness thats two days old and its time to go running again, I wish for a faster recovery. I do all the right things, I stretch and hydrate constantly, and my diets fine. Its not user error, so I'd like other solutions.


Personally, I wouldn't put too much faith in supplements (for recovery or anything else). You said your diet is ok, so the next thing to look at is how much rest you're getting. Getting adequate rest is an important component of recovery, since your body does the majority of it's repair work while you sleep. Make sure you're getting enough good sleep at night, and maybe a short nap during the day if you can work one in.


----------



## B Lopez

How often do you have a dedicated rest day?


----------



## Tiger

B Lopez said:


> How often do you have a dedicated rest day?



Once a week. There are days where I only swim/do cardio for several hours with calisthenics. I only do weights every few days and thats where a lot of the soreness comes from I know, and also legs from days when I run for an hour and do the stationary for an hour.

I know reading it this way goes 'aha, only 1 rest day, there is the problem' but I know when an activity is doing something thats going to be sore the next day, so I have days that avoid those activities altogether.

Today: Another thing I meant to do when all this started was keep track of physical progression via photo's every few weeks. I have forgotten the past few months, but heres one from today.






Pretty unimpressive, I know. Ideally I'd do them shirtless and stuff, but my girlfriend is not home so I'd have to take pictures of me topless myself and I just feel it'd be too silly to do. Still, hey, this is what I look like after a few months of work. 

Since this is sort of a personal blog, a big event related to my training occured last Friday with the passing of Hidetaka Nishiyama. For info on him visit
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hidetaka_Nishiyama For anyone who's trained shotokan in America he needs no introduction. The last time I was in LA to train with him was about two years ago when I was in school on the west coast. 






I was not close to him, but his influence on my training has been felt my whole life, as I've always trained under the JKA. A very respected man.


----------



## B Lopez

Tiger said:


> Once a week. *There are days where I only swim/do cardio for several hours with calisthenics.* I only do weights every few days and thats where a lot of the soreness comes from I know, and also legs from days when I run for an hour and do the stationary for an hour.
> 
> I know reading it this way goes 'aha, only 1 rest day, there is the problem' but I know when an activity is doing something thats going to be sore the next day, so I have days that avoid those activities altogether.



One rest day is cool, I do the same. I'm constantly sore but I keep getting better despite it.

Are you keeping track of weights, time and distance for progress? If you're slowing down, take an extra rest day every so often. Just recognize good sore vs. bad sore is all I'm saying.

The part I bolded might be the problem if you're doing LSD.

Not saying you don't know this, but I need someone to tell me to stop and slow down occasionally.


----------



## Tiger

You meant 'long distance swimming' right?


----------



## B Lopez

Long Slow Distance


----------



## Tiger

Ah that makes sense.

But no, right now its mainly sprinting with breast stroke and today will be the first day working on this.


----------



## B Lopez

How did the CSS go? I need to learn that one.


----------



## Tiger

Not too bad. I'm by no means a trained/good swimmer, so I still need to get the breathing part of it it down, particularly the exhale on the first pull. I kept getting water straight to my brain yesterday. When I go swim tomorrow I'm just going to drill that, Ill submerge and turn, submerge and turn so that the breathing becomes a habit. Everything else though is fine, once you get the steps memorized its easy to do, but it doesnt mean that its being done well.


----------



## Labrie

Imo, if you're completely annihilating a certain muscle group one day, you should give it at least 2-3 days to completely recover. If you're saying you're doing everything else right then I'd say you just need more rest for that muscle group. I don't quite get what you mean by 

"When I annihilate my arms or stomach one day I just beef up the cardio and swimming the next day"

You're using your arms and stomach muscles when you swim right, so if you beef up your swimming you're not really giving those muscles a rest.

What kind of supplements are you taking for faster recovery?


----------



## Tiger

If my stomachs sore I usually do stationary and stairmaster the next day. If my arms are sore its usually from isolated movements and I do not mind swimming or training at the dojo at those times.

I'm not taking any supplements for faster recovery, I was just asking about them. Muscle soreness is totally natural but I'd like the ratio of training to rest higher.


----------



## Labrie

Oh my bad. If you're training that intensely I would highly recommend taking at least a protein supplement. There's plenty of stuff on the market to speed up recovery times. BSN and Allmax just happen to be my two favourite companies.

The first product that comes to mind is BSN's 'Cellmass'. It's meant specifically as a muscle recovery product. I haven't used it enough to really say how it worked for me but I've heard a lot of positive comments on it from friends. They also make a pretty good protein called Syntha-6 which I like.

I'm currently using Allmax 'Isoflex' protein though which I've found gives me the best results. I know you said you're diet is good but you could also look into a product by Progressive called 'VegeGreens'. It has an insane amount of veggies/fatty acids/phyto/fibre etc. You can see the ingredients here Progressive Nutritional Therapies - Vege Greens 

That should at least give you a start. I've gone through a lot of different companies and products to find the ones that give me the best results. Everyone you talk to will seem to have a different opinion on supplements and which ones are good. Best thing to do is just try them and see if they work for you.


----------



## Tiger

Today: I can kill the CSS now, I must have been born to do it because its very much like the video. It 'clicked' really easy.

Strangely, someone recently posted a thread that they just got an ingrown toenail cut out, and once again I am getting it done on Friday. Ive had chronic ones on my right big toe since I was young, and Friday they are going to cut it and then put a chemical to kill the growth cells on the side so it never does it again. (In theory)

The procedure is not my favorite in the world to say the least but hey, no more bothersome toe pain.


----------



## B Lopez

Yes! The CSS is awesome when I get my timing right. I can't "kill" it, but when the moons align, its awesome.


----------



## jaxadam

Labrie said:


> The first product that comes to mind is BSN's 'Cellmass'. It's meant specifically as a muscle recovery product. I haven't used it enough to really say how it worked for me but I've heard a lot of positive comments on it from friends. They also make a pretty good protein called Syntha-6 which I like.



Cell Mass is really good, and I really like the vanilla ice cream Syntha-6.


----------



## Tiger

Today: I slayed my first 700 cal/hr bike ride today, I'd like to eventually get it up to 1000. I remember not even 2 months ago getting over 500 was difficult, but I know how to work the machine now and I ride a lot more efficiently. 

I'm going to go swimming tomorrow morning for 2 hours, come home and chill out/study for the asvab until toe surgery time, and then kick back. I think I'll be out of training till Sunday, I'm sure I can get on the stationary and hopefully I can be back in the pool come monday and running soon after that. 



B Lopez said:


> Yes! The CSS is awesome when I get my timing right. I can't "kill" it, but when the moons align, its awesome.



The motion just feels right. I wish I could video it to check all of my form, but I have no underwater camera.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Easily got to 800 cal/hr today, I'm sure next ride will be more.

Waiting on my devil toe to heal from the surgery, its still kind of painful and nasty. Nevertheless I got back in the water today. I will definitely say that at the moment
my lungs totally suck, going very far underwater just isnt happening right now.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Right now Ive gotten into a cool routine thats like this:

5am - I eat a banana, some dry Smart Start Cereal, a few pieces of mixed fruit, and usually I've steamed some white rice the night before which takes all of 10 minutes, and you just put it in a bowl and eat it with your hands. This mixture has proven to NOT give me early morning stomach cramps, which I definitely get if I try to eat anything thats cooked or has oil in it. I also usually have about 3 sips of endorush.

Then I'm out the door, run to the gym which is only about a mile away, and I'm in the pool. Right now I am trying to build up to swimming a mile without stopping, but I definitely take a lot of breathers right now for sure. While swimming I'll get out and do all of my different PT stuff, just a lot of pushups and what not, then get back in the water.

From there, I go out and use weights on either my legs/stomach/arms depending on what isnt sore. Then I go upstairs and hit the bag for a while (Cant leave me karate out of all of this) and then get on the stationary bike for an hour. I am up to 850 cal/hr now on the bike, so I think in a month or two Im really going to get my body fat percentage down. (Its very high right now, like 20% which is hard to believe)

Throughout all of this I eat bagels or chexmix bars to keep the hunger at bay. If its been a really long day I'll head off to my favorite sushi place and refuel, then I go home and chill out a few hours before work. Go to work, get off, eat dinner, and Im in bed around 10.



Anyway, yesterday I ran a 15k with a running team in Columbia. I was up at 5 and the first one there. All day it poured rain, it never let up and it was about 54 degrees by noon. Sooo I chafed on my thighs actually, which is weird, and thats a pain. But beyond that it wasnt so bad, my calves feel pretty jacked today though.


----------



## buffa d

I'm going to the army for nine months on the 12th of January.




But just because it's mandatory...




Fuck 

Good luck with your training, though.


----------



## Tiger

Today: I got up to 903 cals on my ride today. I actually thought it was going to get to 1000 but the second 30 minutes SUCKED.

Its cool though cause now in an hours time Im putting out enough to burn off two McDonalds burgers worth of energy. Crazy stuff. Dude if I could do 1000cal rides every day or something like that it would be amazing.

Im not THAT knowledgeable about a lot of this stuff, so Im curious: If I am not feeling a lot of strain in my legs with only minor soreness the next day, does that mean Im burning mainly fat and carb stores or am I still eating up my muscles with each ride of that magnitude?


----------



## Tiger

Today: 

Its been a bit since I posted but here goes:

I'm going to be meeting up with a 'SEAL Motivator' sometime after January 5th. Provided Im 'not a waste of time' he will help me with my swimming, which I am new to anyway and is the only thing holding me back from taking the test. If we can hammer that out then I can go ahead and test and join up. 

My parents got me a PowerLung for christmas, the highest level of it.

PowerLung Sport Lung Exerciser - Allegro Medical Supplies

As gay as it looks, that thing works and its highly recommended by all the Navy staff Ive talked to. I can currently do the 1st level for the inhalation AND exhalation, so Ive got a long way to go! (1 out of 6 degrees for inhalation and 1 out of 3 for exhalation)

Its a killer. Towards the end of my sets my lungs kind of give out and I get a bit of a gag reflex. Its an awesome product and hopefully it will give me a big boost, especially in swimming.


----------



## rectifryer

Tiger said:


> Today:
> 
> Its been a bit since I posted but here goes:
> 
> I'm going to be meeting up with a 'SEAL Motivator' sometime after January 5th. Provided Im 'not a waste of time' he will help me with my swimming, which I am new to anyway and is the only thing holding me back from taking the test. If we can hammer that out then I can go ahead and test and join up.
> 
> My parents got me a PowerLung for christmas, the highest level of it.
> 
> PowerLung Sport Lung Exerciser - Allegro Medical Supplies
> 
> As gay as it looks, that thing works and its highly recommended by all the Navy staff Ive talked to. I can currently do the 1st level for the inhalation AND exhalation, so Ive got a long way to go! (1 out of 6 degrees for inhalation and 1 out of 3 for exhalation)
> 
> Its a killer. Towards the end of my sets my lungs kind of give out and I get a bit of a gag reflex. Its an awesome product and hopefully it will give me a big boost, especially in swimming.


 Count calories for a week eating what you normally would. If you stay the same weight those are your maintenance calories. If you lose weight, depending on how much, adjust accordingly.

You should never really eat less than 500 calories below maintenance because you stand a chance of losing muscle. Some people cycle how many calories they cut per day so they can get away with cutting more calories than 500. Its a never ending debate. Its nearly impossible to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time unless you are new to the workout and your body isnt used to the workouts at all. Your body needs calories to build muscle. You have to cut calories to lose weight. Choose one and stick with it for a while. 

All my advice is just regurgitations of advice I recieved from wannabebigforums.com. I have used and am using this advice with great results. I highly recommend finding a fitness forum to talk to experienced athletes(ie., NOT "personal trainers") who know how shit really works. Its not complicated, dont make it complicated and stay focused.


----------



## Tiger

Today: I got a pair of those upsettingly small/tight speedo swim pants, which now forces me to shave a lot of pubic hair off. : (

Haha, but they make my quads look amazing! 

I think my shin splint pain in my left leg has returned. Im not going to stop running, but I am going to cut back and start doing a LOT of lower leg exercise. I need to build those muscles up because I think that the culprit is just a lack of strength down there causing strain and overtightened muscles that help irritate and inflame my splints.

But man its frustrating. I wanted to get a mile and a half in 9:30 or less, but now Im stuck jogging gingerly.

I already took several months off of running and gymnastics last year to alleviate the pain, so I dont think thats going to make a difference this time around. Im going to go the muscle reinforcement route and see if thats the ticket, cause I really do not have anything to lose.

I spent 3 hours yesterday (  ) in the pool. I did several sets of 20 minutes on just breast stroke, and my 15 minute sets on breast and CSS. I'm going to do my test with CSS as my speed stroke and breaststroke for when I start losing my air.

Im getting there.


----------



## B Lopez

Do you do POSE/Chi running, or something similar?


----------



## Tiger

Not sure I follow.


----------



## B Lopez

In very short, it's running on the forefoot, eliminating any heel strike taking a lot of impact of your body.


----------



## Tiger

Ah I see.

No I do not unless I am barefoot.


----------



## B Lopez

That could be part of why your shin splints are bad/keep coming back.

I'd say try it strictly or as best as possible for a week or two and see if it helps.


----------



## Tiger

Thats not necessarily the best way to run though. Can you imagine trying to do that in boots? I picked up a shin support and ran with it today, and Im pretty amazed at how well it worked. I ran a mile to gym and there was not a twinge of pain, and when I took it off I felt the soreness I had this morning return but it wasnt inflamed by my run. Im going to keep working up my calve muscles but keep running as well. I think once these muscles are built up the splints will take care of themselves.

Im also starting this workout plan.

http://www.break.com/index/fat-kid-cardio-work-out.html


----------



## B Lopez

I can actually, it's not really possible to do it efficiently in boots at all, especially in the sand. 

I'm just speculating though, I've never had shin splints.


----------



## Tiger

B Lopez said:


> I can actually, it's not really possible to do it efficiently in boots at all, especially in the sand.
> 
> I'm just speculating though, I've never had shin splints.



I didnt either until one run last year. Before that I was up into 8-10 mile runs painfree.

I fractured my foot though, so I was off of it for about 2 months. Then it was cold, and I didnt want to run. So after a few months of tons of karate and gymnastics I was in awesome shape, feeling good, and one day it was warm and I went to Finley Park in Columbia. Ran about 3 miles and SHIN SPLINTS FOR MONTHS.


----------



## B Lopez

Full Mission Profile |

have you seen this? looks like a bunch of fun.


----------



## Tiger

Haha, that looks neat! But I'm not bored enough with my workouts right now to divert. Im currently concentrating on the stuff for my PST test, I want to go do it in the next 2 or 3 months.

Considering how much of that stuff I have to potentially do the next 15 years Im in no hurry to play soldier, but it looks a lot like my current workouts sans some of the humping and long distance swimming (with fins that is), so I doubt you could go wrong with it.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Heavy stuff! I noticed in the mirror that my necklace with a little tiger charm was turning blackish...from the pool water I am assuming.

Ive had this necklace on my person since I was 8! The only time I take it off is in the dojo, and even then I just attach it to my gi pants and tuck it under. Its never been off of me.

So, knowing that I was going to have to take it off for SEALs and that it would be ruined if I didnt, I took it off a few minutes ago and put it in my safety box. 

It may not sound like a big deal but its always been like a safety blanket. It made me feel very very sad and I keep reaching for my neck to rub it like I always have. : /

Thats how it goes though.

Today has blown. I snapped awake at 3:30 and could NOT go back to sleep, so I went to the gym and swam. Came home with the intention of sleeping, but instead fooled around with the girlfriend. Went back to the gym at 12 and now I have to go to work here shortly. : /


----------



## Tiger

Today: I meant to do this like months ago so I could keep track. But heres a progress photo.

http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2057/146/60/501756902/n501756902_1428017_8104.jpg

I figure the average viewer on here doesnt want to randomly see pale white dudes shirtless, so theres the link.

Ive gone from 140lbs to 158lbs in 3 months doing almost no weights. I use weights for balancing my shoulders and for my forearms, thats it.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Try this

Day 1: Run 3 miles at 6min/mile pace
Stretch, fool!
Interval training in pool - swim 150 meters, rest for the same time it took 
to swim the distance. Use breast stroke or if you know it, CSS. Do this 10
times.
Swim 500 meters at relaxed pace.
20 Pushups x 5 
30 situps x 5
Ladder pull ups (Palms facing away and do it on a regular bar, not the fancy
gym bars that do not count) Start at maximum, then do twice number of dips. 
Do sequential sets with 1 less pullup and two less dips each. Example:

Set 1: 12 Pullups, 24 Dips
Set 2: 11 Pullups, 22 dips
Set 3: 10 Pullups, 20 dips
etc

Once youre to 1 pulls/2 dips, climb the ladder again as high as you can go!

Day 2: Run 4 miles
Swim 500 meters best pace, CSS and/or breast stroke x2 with full rest in between
Pushups, start at 20, then add 10 for each set up to 60 then work down
So 20,30,40,50,60,50,40,30,20. Keep it interesting and use: 
Regular, wide, diamond, offset pushups. Elevate legs as you start going down the ladder!
20 Crunches x 5 
Bicycle legs 60 seconds on, 15 off x5
Superman 20 count, x 5
Crosstrain (Karate, cycle, climb)

Day 3: Run 5 Miles
30 minutes PT
Swim 15 minutes no stop, x3


Day 4: Run 4 Miles
Interval training in pool - swim 150 meters, rest for the same time it took 
to swim the distance. Use breast stroke or if you know it, CSS. Do this 10
times.
Weights, emphasize shoulders and opposites of all the PT 

Day 5: Run 5 Miles
Crosstrain
Ladder pullups, pushups, situps, burn out!

Day 6/7: Rest and stretch

This isnt a set schedule, this is just what my week looks like. But ideas to train for movement and strength instead of just getting bigger.


----------



## Harry

Just been reading through the entire thread, geezus man, that's some tough stuff you got work through, I give you extreme props dude, I wouldn't even be able to do 1/10th of what you're doing


----------



## B Lopez

those sound fun. i wish my gym's pool setup was a little better. the logistics of doing those are probably harder than the workout


----------



## Tiger

HughesJB4 said:


> Just been reading through the entire thread, geezus man, that's some tough stuff you got work through, I give you extreme props dude, I wouldn't even be able to do 1/10th of what you're doing



Nothing I can do right now will be equivalent/close to BUD/S, thats the stressful part.



B Lopez said:


> those sound fun. i wish my gym's pool setup was a little better. the logistics of doing those are probably harder than the workout



Our pool is 25 meters, lots and lots of turns, pretty lame.


----------



## Tiger

Today: I have totally sucked ass for a weak and Ive felt as if I have lost muscle strength, all my numbers are down.

For no reason! Not sick, eating the same, etc. Quite the demotivator. Especially my chest, it feels like its puny now.


----------



## B Lopez

Ah, classic signs of over-training.


----------



## Tiger

I confirmed today that Ive lost muscles, my weight is down and my body fats up. My numbers have all tanked and I cant breath well...that said, this is after two weeks of LIGHT training, I felt fine until I took some days off.

Pretty gay, actually. Especially since now is actually crunch time.


----------



## philkilla

Nice to see another spec-op potential on this board.

I'm in the SF pipeline right now in the Army, I go to SFAS (Assessment and Selection, I'm sure you've heard of it) next wednesday. 

I've been training for the past year with runs from 4-6 miles, push-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups, flutter kicks...and not to forget, ruck marches with 50+ pounds anywhere from 4 - 12 miles. Usually the pace I strive for on the marches is around 12-13 minutes per mile...so 12 miles in around 2:30/2:45 is ok. Trust me bro, you have to train hard to get where you want to be. I've had some setbacks along the way as well. I get shinsplints a bit...and they fucking suck. All you can is rest in your off time with elevation and ice.

Hell, I sprained my ankle so bad in infantry school my foot was horizontal with the ground! I couldn't walk right for a month after and still had to finish the training, THAN go to airborne school.

These goals here you posted should be attainable for you by now (I haven't read the whole thread...not patient enough for dial-up), if not, keep pushing for it. 

* 500-yard swim using breast or combat side stroke in 10:00 minutes
* 79 push-ups in 2 minutes
* 79 sit-ups in 2 minutes
* 11 pull-ups from a dead hang (no time limit)
* Run 1.5 miles in boots and long pants in 10:20


Make sure you practice good form on your exercises. Do your push-ups real slow and _touch your chest to the ground_. 

For pull-ups have your palms facing away and lock out your elbows completely when you descend.

The running...well just run dude. I would recommend staying off of the asphalt, and ESPECIALLY do not run on concrete. It tears me up inside when I see these leg ass soldiers on Fort Bragg running on the sidewalk...just asking to destroy their shins and knees. 

Run on the sand. It just makes more sense. It is a more conditioning event, and it reduces the stress your body takes.

Make sure you work a lot on your core fitness. Planks, leg raises..that sort of thing. 


For our PT test now I'm at 90 push-ups in 2 minutes, 75-80 sit-ups in 2 minutes, and a 13:20 2 mile run (with shorts and running shoes).


Oh yah, for the SF prep course I just completed...during the forced road marches we had our rucksacks packed to 50 pounds dry, than we add 4 quarts of water on the sides of the pack (8 pounds) while wearing our LBE (load bearing vest) with 2 more quarts of water (approximately 6-7 pounds with gear) rubber M16 (6-8 pounds) and full camo outfit with boots....and WE RUN through the sand for miles at a time with this crap....so all in all bro...if you want this, you better want it.


Never Quit.


----------



## jaxadam

Shihiiiiiiiit... this is the only SF trainin' Phil does...









philkilla said:


> Oh yah, for the SF prep course I just completed...during the forced road marches we had our rucksacks packed to 50 pounds dry, than we add 4 quarts of water on the sides of the pack (8 pounds) while wearing our LBE (load bearing vest) with 2 more quarts of water (approximately 6-7 pounds with gear) rubber M16 (6-8 pounds) and full camo outfit with boots....and WE RUN through the sand for miles at a time with this crap



I bet it looked something like this, didn't it? 






I was in Colorado when you sent that to me, so I got it at like 4 in the morning. Thanks for waking me up!


----------



## philkilla

Train like the pro's!! hahaha

That ruck load above is pretty close. It sucks worse when all of your gear is wet too....lol


----------



## Tiger

Ah good post Phil.

The problem Im having is not that Im not training, its that my muscles appear to be eating themselves. Its like I peaked in January and now my numbers are more like they were in December, which is disconcerting. Im going to fuel up today and see if I can reclaim my stats.


----------



## philkilla

Are you eating enough man? You gotta realize, when you train like this your body burns a lot more calories. You are no longer on a 2000 calorie diet. I'm not saying go out and eat like 5 big-macs, and I'm definitely no expert on perfect healthy eating. When I eat at the army chow halls, I load up on vegetables and healthy starches and proteins. If I go to a restaurant I'll get a steak or chicken and pile it on. 

Last nigh I had a 18 oz. strip from Texas roadhouse, a baked potato, salad, 3 rolls and a skewer of shrimp....3 hours later I was hungry again. A few of my buddies here had the 32 oz. steak....lol


----------



## Tiger

Yea Im eating a lot. Im chalking it up to being on like, a man-period and my body just needed to chill out and throw a little fit for good measure. We'll see how my rebound goes.

The thing thats disconcerting is that any day I'm supposed to get a call from a SEAL Motivator to go work out and go through the PST. As frightening as that job title sounds (Theres a lot of ways to motivate!) I want to impress this guy so he'll help me with my swimming. Its bad timing to be going through a recession.


----------



## philkilla

That is a disturbing title. He may be a beast.


----------



## Tiger

Its a retired SEAL who works with all the Specwar candidates before they actually get deployed. My recruiter says he will help me with my swim technique.

My numbers (maxes) for today are down of course:

70 pushups
10 pullups
60 situps


Considering my high was 90 pushups, 15 (I think) pullups, and 80 situps, this is a pretty impressive loss. My weight is 152 now, which is also down.

My mile and half is 10:40, and thats up by almost a minute, which is intense. I'd have to say everything feels like its lost 15-20&#37; strength and I just feel epicly sluggish, I cant seem to kick it in to gear.

I know exactly when it started too, on Saturday the 31st of January I was all pumped up. I went to a 3 hour seminar at the dojo, came home, ate and then ran a 4 mile at a great pace. Felt on top of the world, took Sunday off, and then starting that Monday I couldnt shake this crappy low performance thats been plaguing me.


----------



## philkilla

SPACE MONKEY!


----------



## B Lopez

Did you get over the slump yet?


----------



## Tiger

Yea, in the sense that Im pressing on. Ive been doing some reading and may try NO-Xplode for a month plus a lot more protein in the diet to shake my 'weak' feeling. 

One thing I didnt write was for five days last week I had the Norwalk virus...I vomited and shit for 5 days. I lost 12 pounds by the end of it, but Ive gained the water weight back at least. February was just a straight up awful month for training, thats for sure. I feel like I lost a lot of hard earned performance.


----------



## jaxadam

Tiger said:


> and may try NO-Xplode for a month plus a lot more protein in the diet to shake my 'weak' feeling.



You'll like NO Xplode 

But I thought you were against supplements?

You may want to get something with a good amount of glutamine, and have you thought about Kre Alkalyn (the "new" creatine)?


----------



## Tiger

I definitely am against them, and I wont be using it for long. But Ive had a very sluggish feeling all month plus the stomach virus. Anything I can do to get over the "I feel like an overweight girl with diabetes" sensation will help. Plus I found it for like half off, so there you go.

Nothing is stopping me from training or anything, and this is just a small hurdle to overcome so Im remaining positive. Nothing I buy can replace just going out there and kicking ass.


----------



## Jason

If you are feeling sluggish. Save your money on the NO Xplode and get some caffeine and arginine.


----------



## Labrie

No Xplode contains arginine does it not? Although I'm not sure how much in comparison to the caffeine. Anyways, in my experience I've found it to be quite effective.


----------



## Jason

Labrie said:


> No Xplode contains arginine does it not? Although I'm not sure how much in comparison to the caffeine. Anyways, in my experience I've found it to be quite effective.



Yes it does contain Arginine. What was the first pre workout you tried?


----------



## Tiger

I do have a semi-pro weightlifting buddy in the Air Force, and he has told me that if he could only keep one supplement for life it'd be NO-Xplode.

Considering the massive amount of positive reviews on the net for it and that I found it for half off, Im going to try it for a month. Ive got some times and numbers to improve, again! : /


----------



## thebhef

That's not really half off. It goes on amazon for about $40


----------



## Labrie

Jason said:


> Yes it does contain Arginine. What was the first pre workout you tried?



Well I used to take just creatine. I did try nano vapor for a bit but I absolutely hated that stuff so I went back to no xplode. I like what it does for me so I guess I've never really tried anything else. I'm not saying it's the only option though. I know people that have used it and felt no difference. You won't know until you try it.


----------



## Randy

Oh shit... we're using Navy SEALs to fight the oncoming plague of Super Mutants?


----------



## Tiger

thebhef said:


> That's not really half off. It goes on amazon for about $40



Its half off if it goes for $64 in most stores.


----------



## Tiger

I just tried psyllium husk in water for the first time and its the first mixture thats ever driven me to gag close to vomit.


----------



## ElDuderino

Tiger said:


> Its half off if it goes for $64 in most stores.


$40 is pretty much the standard price of NO-Xplode from all online retailers. I would advise against getting supplements from any actual store (GNC etc.) as most have ridiculously inflated prices.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Jason was very nice and sent me some suggestions, particularly to use L-Glutamine supplements. 

I took two, the prescribed dosage, and to be honest with you I had no expectation for them to do a thing. And I definitely didnt 'feel' anything at all. However, that day I had the most energetic and lithe workout that Ive had in weeks. Two days later I had a fairly mediocre workout, but Im continuing on with it. I cant say conclusively its done anything, but there was no placebo 'hey these are going to make everything all right' before taking them, so maybe there is something to it. If it helps combat my muscle fatigue/degeneration then it will take weeks to access the results.

Right now as I type sitting before me is a glass of glowing green liquid that looks like something you would take to turn into the Hulk. Its my first serving of my NOxplode. It tastes kind of like a devil gatorade, but its way way more palatable than any supplement Ive tried in the past. I'll report on how it makes me feel later.

And finally, this month I am doing the 'Heckman flush'. And dear good god is it working...I suggest it for anyone, its very cheap and I DO feel better.

The Heckman Flush - IntenseMuscle.com

I spent about $25 on all the materials needed. My airforce buddy and I are trying it out together (that sounds gay) but its hilarious. He's the giant body builder, Im the endurance athlete, but both of us will benefit.


----------



## jaxadam

Tiger said:


> Today: Jason was very nice and sent me some suggestions, particularly to use L-Glutamine supplements.



Yup, that is good advice (see post #105)


----------



## Tiger

Haha, yea.

My body is tingling... I havent finished the glass but Ive definitely got the like...need to move feeling. Its definitely a noticeable sensation for sure. Im going to run, swim, and do my lifting today to see if it has an impact.

Today Update: So apparently Noxplode is a miracle device. On the run to the gym it felt like something was pulling me forward the whole way. 

The big deal was: I was able to swim twice as far without a breath as I ever have. It sounds like an exaggeration but absolutely not. Before Ive continually struggled with a quick to appear carbon build up that burned like no other and made me out of breath so fast, but it was no where to be felt today. Ive been dreaming of being able to go so far with so few strokes and it just wham, came out of nowhere today. 

I attribute todays performance to: Low sleep (I always perform better when I dont get enough sleep), low amount of food intake (bagel and banana) and the noxplode. But I feel better and more positive than I have in more than a month. Im going to not get a tolerance to it, I plan on using it only on my big days, that way when I really need it Ill have it. Im going to do a control test tomorrow and see if I can have the same performance without it.


----------



## Jason

If you haven't done pre workouts before they feel amazing.

What you felt was the caffeine and the blood pump from the arginine.


----------



## B Lopez

noexplode is amazing, just too bad it makes me puke during my workout


----------



## Tiger

Today: Noxplode makes me feel gooood.


----------



## B Lopez

Are you allowed to take that to basic and BUDs? I think I remember reading that SEAL candidates are allowed to.


----------



## Labrie

Tiger said:


> I plan on using it only on my big days, that way when I really need it Ill have it.



That's pretty much all I use it for now. When I plan on having a huge workout I've been known to take 3 or more scoops lol. I'm also curious if they'd allow you to take this in BUDS. I've seen a list of banned substances for the military but it's pretty much just steroids.


----------



## Tiger

You can, but Im not sure if its allowed in first phase. I might be wrong. I doubt Noxplode will help something like Hellweek. I think I'm going to be tweaking enough after 96 hours of exercise with no sleep. But on the regular first phase days I think it would be a boon.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Been kicking ass, today Im finally doing an indulgence: Hour long massage at a parlor. 

Muscles are all nice and shredded, should be awesome. I either want a super hot babe or a brawny woman named Hilda to do it.

Ive never had one (a professional one) and my girlfriend gives the worst, so Im excited.

Today: I had an extremely bizarre massage experience. I'll say no more, but its a story to tell the rest of my life thats for sure.

Today was brutal, bookbag full of sand on stairmaster for half an hour, then got on one of those extreme incline treadmills and did a hiking program. 

The one thing about noxplode is its making it hard to eat after workouts. I dont like this, cause its already a hassle for me to keep myself fed enough to not lose muscle mass as it is.


----------



## Tiger

Today: I kick ass. 

But my swimming is still behind! I am working to get my number of strokes per length down from 9 to 5/6, and my 500 yard to 9:30 or below. My girlfriend and I are splitting cost on one of these underwater cameras:

http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/product.asp?product=1363

So I can film my stroke and see just exactly whats going on.

If I like it Im probably going to buy another one or one of their new 'Tough' models and take it with me to BUD/S so I can have some badass pics.


Anyway, as of April 1st Im going to be behind my goal. I had wanted to be ready by March but having to take about a week off from running each month due to injury has really screwed up my plans. I started suppinating with my feet, so I ordered some ADIDAS from Zappos and ran pain free yesterday. Im going to spend a lot of time on the treadmill from here on out (I hate them) so I can build my legs up solid without as big a chance of injury.

I wish I had beaches to run on here, but nothing but asphalt and pay trails. : /


----------



## B Lopez

Looks like a sweet camera. I want one 

What Adidas? I swear by my AdiZeros.


----------



## Tiger

Just a cheap pair of Uraha's. They have made all the difference though, Ive been doing some intense runs and today may be the day I get back up to my 9 minute mile and half. (might)


----------



## Tiger

Today: Definitely was NOT the day I got back to 9 minutes! Man where did my air go. 

Anyway maybe today. Broke my damn googles ($50 speedo's) after only 4 months use, pretty shitty if you ask me especially since they offer no warranty. : /


My favorite personal superset for maximum awesomeness:

(In order)
Pullups
Dips
Pushups
Situps
21's 
Crunches
Reverse Pushups
Thing I dont know how to call it, you kneel in front of a resistance pulley, grab the ropes and hold them by your ears and do crunch motions...sorry.

Then rinse and repeat. The only thing you max on is pullups, everything else just do sets of 20 or 25.

We got our camera in!

But its a noisy thing...hopefully more light will make the problems go away. These were taken at night.






Going to get video's worth seeing tomorrow.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Its hard to eat enough. Thats the truth, I dont like food THAT much. But it helps to just have it ready to eat because if its not right within my grasp then chances are I'll put off eating or just forget to. 

Now more than ever I'm consciously keeping count of my calories to make sure Im at least getting 3000 a day. Now fitting this in with my emphasis on running is hard, because I rise early but I prefer to run at about noon. I love running when its hot and having the sun beam down. But eat the wrong thing at the wrong time and the whole thing goes to hell.






Spent two hours cooking 5 meals. This contains rice, potato, tuna/blackbean burger with pepperjack and sweet and sour sauce on top, noodles with curry sauce, and grilled salmon. Im approximating that each one of these is about 800 to 1000 calories but it might be wishful thinking. Total cost was about 16 bucks, thankfully carbs are inexpensive.






Thats the pool we go to, and thats my girlfriend who films me.


----------



## Jason

If you need calories you should get this..






Optimum Health Nutrition - Complete MASS 600


----------



## Tiger

Those better be small scoops. I hate how they always want me to eat a sandwhich bag's worth of powder. If I ever approach the full servings my stomach feels like it has a brick sitting in it. : /

I do take this powder stuff, called vitargo after my runs now. I put two scoops in a bottle of gatorade. Ive never been able to get to food within 30 minutes, so now I have about 150 grams of carbs waiting in the car to drink pretty quickly.

One thing Ive been wanting to ask you and B is, how exactly do people get cut? My body is in a state of equilibrium apparently. Im doing all this ridiculous exercise, and while my goal is not about looking good, I really expecting to be down to a very low body fat percentage by now. But Im not. Im doing at least 2 hours of cardio every day every day, but Im not fatless. Any ideas?


----------



## Snorelax

Tiger said:


> One thing Ive been wanting to ask you and B is, how exactly do people get cut? My body is in a state of equilibrium apparently. Im doing all this ridiculous exercise, and while my goal is not about looking good, I really expecting to be down to a very low body fat percentage by now. But Im not. Im doing at least 2 hours of cardio every day every day, but Im not fatless. Any ideas?


With the way you are eating (trying to eat as much as possible), you aren't going to lose much fat, you are mainly going to add mass. If you want to get rid of fat, then you need to eat below your maintenance calories.


----------



## Tiger

Snorelax said:


> With the way you are eating (trying to eat as much as possible), you aren't going to lose much fat, you are mainly going to add mass. If you want to get rid of fat, then you need to eat below your maintenance calories.



It seems like an incredibly fine line. If I eat 'light' then I have a tendency to wake up in the middle of the night starving with fears of muscle loss. I just think its stupid to be carrying around as much body fat as I am (I think Im at about 14%). It may not sound like a lot but over the course of 40 miles a week it'd be nice to not have so much.


----------



## Snorelax

Bodybuilding.com has a lot of great information on structuring your diet and how to get rid of fat and get cut. Its not just for meatheads and bodybuilders. You may benefit from reading some articles there.


----------



## Jason

Tiger said:


> Those better be small scoops. I hate how they always want me to eat a sandwhich bag's worth of powder. If I ever approach the full servings my stomach feels like it has a brick sitting in it. : /
> 
> I do take this powder stuff, called vitargo after my runs now. I put two scoops in a bottle of gatorade. Ive never been able to get to food within 30 minutes, so now I have about 150 grams of carbs waiting in the car to drink pretty quickly.
> 
> One thing Ive been wanting to ask you and B is, how exactly do people get cut? My body is in a state of equilibrium apparently. Im doing all this ridiculous exercise, and while my goal is not about looking good, I really expecting to be down to a very low body fat percentage by now. But Im not. Im doing at least 2 hours of cardio every day every day, but Im not fatless. Any ideas?



Honestly IMO. You are eating waaay to little protein. Your not giving your body anything to stay anabolic(muscle building) I would guess your catabolic(muscle eating) Most of the time.

So basically your constantly burning muscle and or the carbs your body is taking in.


If you lower your carbs and bumped up your protein, The protein will fuel your muscles and force your body to use up that fat as a fuel source.


----------



## Konfyouzd

hey man good luck. your goals are much more intense than mine. i just want to alternate pick cleaner...


----------



## jaxadam

What Jason said.


----------



## Jason

jaxadam said:


> What Jason said.


----------



## B Lopez

Check out the Zone diet. it works but you've got to be pretty strict about it. At the recommended intakes, fat drops fast.

http://library.crossfit.com/free/pdf/cfjissue21_May04.pdf

I use it but in a very tweaked way. I take in alot more fat and protein than recommended and a little less carbs. ie for every block of carbs i drop i add 2-3 more in fat.


----------



## Tiger

Today: The zone diet is just too much work, haha, but its pretty much the same thing Im doing. My plan is this: Briefly, for the next two weeks cut my carbs down and bump protein. Im going to see if this will cause a loss of a pound or two, but I am expected a sapping of energy on my runs. If I can see a reduction I'll go for another a week, but then return to my current diet to maintain weight and get back to having enough fuel for all of this crap. All of the SEAl resources have stated 70&#37; carbs, and I agree with that. 

The thing to remember is that this is an everyday thing: If I dont eat the carbs I need to replenish todays workout, tomorrow is going to be brutal. If I would quit getting little pains every three days or so Ill have my 6 mile a day everyday program going.

Something interesting, I havent benchpressed since I first started this who ordeal. At the time I was struggling with 140. Yesterday I did 200lbs with 1 rep, and I can do 3 reps with 180. I did these slowly and made sure the bar when to my chest, so I think its legit. I will try to post a video once my back isnt so shredded to see if my technique is okay, because no one has ever shown me how to bench correctly. I was surprised at the amount of weight I could do. But a question on that, once I was tired, I could easily still get the weight back up halfway, but then suddenly I'd get stuck, like when I needed to switch to my other muscle groups it just locks and cant go any further up. Could it be a technique issue or just simply muscle?


----------



## jackalope

Tiger said:


> Those better be small scoops. I hate how they always want me to eat a sandwhich bag's worth of powder. If I ever approach the full servings my stomach feels like it has a brick sitting in it. : /
> 
> I do take this powder stuff, called vitargo after my runs now. I put two scoops in a bottle of gatorade. Ive never been able to get to food within 30 minutes, so now I have about 150 grams of carbs waiting in the car to drink pretty quickly.
> 
> One thing Ive been wanting to ask you and B is, how exactly do people get cut? My body is in a state of equilibrium apparently. Im doing all this ridiculous exercise, and while my goal is not about looking good, I really expecting to be down to a very low body fat percentage by now. But Im not. Im doing at least 2 hours of cardio every day every day, but Im not fatless. Any ideas?





You are doing way too much cardio. And with only 3k cal a day, you're not going to make any kind of strength gains. (especially when this sounds like a 7 days a week regiment) You are definitely cal deficient.
If you wanna get cut, there's the really hard way...or the easier (but still difficult) way. Which would you like to know more about...



Tiger said:


> Something interesting, I havent benchpressed since I first started this who ordeal. At the time I was struggling with 140. Yesterday I did 200lbs with 1 rep, and I can do 3 reps with 180. I did these slowly and made sure the bar when to my chest, so I think its legit. I will try to post a video once my back isnt so shredded to see if my technique is okay, because no one has ever shown me how to bench correctly. I was surprised at the amount of weight I could do. But a question on that, once I was tired, I could easily still get the weight back up halfway, but then suddenly I'd get stuck, like when I needed to switch to my other muscle groups it just locks and cant go any further up. Could it be a technique issue or just simply muscle?




It's not technique- it's because your muscles were tired...you're making too much of it. 
Aside from that, you probably need to hit your tris harder- weak tris will cause you arms to stop about halfway through when benching.



Also- somewhere I read you were taking NO Xplode 30 minutes after eating. Did you forget to read the directions on the bottle? The effects are almost non-existent unless taken 2-3 hours after eating.


----------



## Tiger

Its not really up to me how much cardio I do, there are requirements. Im supposed to be doing six mile runs 5 days a week, plus an hour in the pool each day. In BUD/S it is much more severe and there its not about building your body at all, they intentionally destroy it. I'll go in at 160 and come out of first phase at 140 or less.

As far as getting cut, its not a priority, more of an anomaly. I figured it would happen given the nature of my lifestyle. If you have ideas I'd be glad to hear them, but hard/easy is a very relative term.

Noxplode makes me feel good whenever I take it, haha. I never have that much time to wait, I get up, eat a little and off I go to the gym.


----------



## Jason

tiger it's your diet man. your giving your body carbs and muscle as fuel. less carbs more protein and you will drop body fat. post workout get in fast digesting protein to replace that glycogen.


----------



## Tiger

Well we'll see if it works. Todays breakfast sitting right next to me is about six ounces of salmon grilled, two strips of bacon, black beans and a quarter cup of rice. Normally it'd be a bagel, oatmeal, juice, all carbs.


----------



## DDDorian

Thin_Ice_77, stop being such a fucking drama queen, here and everywhere else. Seriously.


----------



## Jason

How did the breakfast go?


----------



## jackalope

Jason said:


> tiger it's your diet man. your giving your body carbs and muscle as fuel. less carbs more protein and you will drop body fat. post workout get in fast digesting protein to replace that glycogen.



Fast digesting carbs** to replace glycogen. 




If you only weigh 160, I don't think you should be trying to cut anyway. You need to do some serious eating. 
Carb cycling (the more intelligent version of carb cutting) will help you drop weight pretty drastically- but your strength will drop along with it. If I was going to be training as a NAVY seal, I'd want to be going into it as big and strong as possible.


----------



## Tiger

Im 5'4", most of the guys in there are taller and weight less. Considering that most everything they do is their own body weight and about extreme endurance, the bigger guys are the ones who tend to drop out first. I want to be as lean and efficient as I can, with enough muscle endurance to go all day every day.

"There are no weights at BUD/s. The body builders are the ones who ring the bell first."



Jason said:


> How did the breakfast go?



Good, ran 50 minutes at a slow, normal breathing pace. Went to the gym and got a protein drink, the 'lean body' by whoever ones with 40 grams of protein. Realized I forgot my goggles, so instead of going home I went to this new park with a horse trail and ran there for about 30 before coming home now to the exact same meal I had this morning. Going to play video games then hit the pool this afternoon, and then do my weights. Its my day off, so Ive got all the time in the world today.

Do I feel fine? Yea. Am I going to have juice tomorrow? Thats the big question. I started to feel hungry and empty at the park, maybe my body is dipping in to its fat reserves.

EDIT: Oh yea, Jason, you mentioned the protein in bagels and bananas are ineffective, what are those proteins used for?


----------



## jaxadam

Tiger said:


> 'lean body' by whoever ones with 40 grams of protein.



'Lean Body' by Labrada. Excellent choice. Those are probably one of my favorite protein shakes.


----------



## Tiger

They taste great.


----------



## jaxadam

"Tastes great... Less filling". - Miller Lite

They are really good RTD's, actually. They have a very good profile.


----------



## Jason

jackalope said:


> Fast digesting carbs** to replace glycogen.



 Yeah thats what I meant. Was typing on the Ipod touch.



Tiger said:


> Good, ran 50 minutes at a slow, normal breathing pace. Went to the gym and got a protein drink, the 'lean body' by whoever ones with 40 grams of protein. Realized I forgot my goggles, so instead of going home I went to this new park with a horse trail and ran there for about 30 before coming home now to the exact same meal I had this morning. Going to play video games then hit the pool this afternoon, and then do my weights. Its my day off, so Ive got all the time in the world today.
> 
> Do I feel fine? Yea. Am I going to have juice tomorrow? Thats the big question. I started to feel hungry and empty at the park, maybe my body is dipping in to its fat reserves.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yea, Jason, you mentioned the protein in bagels and bananas are ineffective, what are those proteins used for?



Cool man. BCaa's will help your endurance as well. The protein found in the bagels and bananas dont have all the aminos like a meat protein or dairy protein does so, It is burned up like a fat or a carb and not used by the muscle like meat or whey protein would be.


----------



## Jason

Also don't worry about "weight" Even if you drop 10lbs of "weight" but it is fat then you will in turn likely have more endurance.

Also switching up your diet I wouldnt be shocked to see you lose fat and gain like 3-5 lbs as well. Right now your prolly what some people call "skinny fat"

Your "lean" but soft. You hang on to more fat but not much muscle defintion. Trust me do like you did today and you will see a difference.


----------



## Tiger

Yea thats what Ive been getting at. I dont think its right to be soft when Im doing all that Im doing.


----------



## jaxadam

You are definitely doing a lot of cardio. I have a friend who is a girl that does a shit ton of running, and she used to be a little overweight, but right now she is a "skinny fat". She seems to have only gotten pudgier ever since training for long distance marathons. A lot of it has to do with her body type.

When you are doing a lot of cardio, your body starts to become more efficient at storing fat. The 5 miles you run today won't quite be like the 5 miles you run tomorrow. One of the best ways to trick your body out of this phase is to do some high intensity cardio, like jumping rope, burpees, or running short distances at a very fast pace. In some phases of my workout routine, I do a lot of jumping jacks and burpees between sets, especially when I'm lifting lighter and with more reps.

I know you don't like supplements very much, but there may be a few things out there that will help you not hit fatigue.

I take this stuff.







It's basically just an amino acid cocktail.

Also, I've heard nothing but killer things about Cellucor R3, but I personally haven't tried it, but have had friends try it, and they love it. It's pretty expensive.

CELLUCOR - BECAUSE RESULTS MATTER

Just throwing some ideas out there...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I had no idea becoming a seal would require that much effort.


----------



## Jason

BCAA Blast, 500 grams


----------



## Tiger

jaxadam said:


> It's basically just an amino acid cocktail.
> 
> Also, I've heard nothing but killer things about Cellucor R3, but I personally haven't tried it, but have had friends try it, and they love it. It's pretty expensive.
> 
> CELLUCOR - BECAUSE RESULTS MATTER
> 
> Just throwing some ideas out there...



I might get that when my vitargo stuff runs out. I do like taking things I know will help with my body repair. Im already on that and noxplode, I may as well change my stance on supp's so Im not an acting hypocrite.



Stealthtastic said:


> I had no idea becoming a seal would require that much effort.



And this is the easy part. What I am doing is nothing compared to the Pre-buds guys and light years from First Phase.


----------



## jaxadam

Tiger said:


> I may as well change my stance on supp's so Im not an acting hypocrite.



Yeah, I wouldn't worry about it. It is one thing to work out regularly and eat right, but you're definitely venturing into the territory where a few well balanced meals probably won't cut it.


----------



## Jason

how's it going so far?


----------



## Tiger

Well it sucks cause most of my favorite foods are carb based. Pasta was a huge mainstay.
But today Im going to do a crapload of tuna burgers, and they'll have tuna, black beans, onions, tofu and egg in them. Going to eat on those the next two days.

I ran out of Noxplode, so since I like body experiments I ordered Animal Pump, mainly for the good reviews and the ridiculous name. Im going to be taking it this month. Yesterday I got it in the mail right before I was going to the gym, so I took all the pills (each pack has about 8 in it, its crazy). I felt a bigger rush than Ive had with Noxplode, but I didnt get that 'warm skin' feeling that I liked. Got to the gym, warmed up with a painful run (That trail run fucked my quads up), then went to the weights. I didnt have any real improvement, in fact I couldnt do the 200lb benchpress that I did the other day. Easily did 6 reps with 165, got up to 185 but could go no higher. That was the 3rd time Ive bench pressed in six months, and Im only going to continue so that I can hammer out 200 with ease. 

Anyway, the other thing Im making a point to do is deadlifts. Thats a very applicable workout, but no matter how much I warm up or stretch and regardless of how much weight I use, my lower back gets annihilated, even though in my opinion I have a very strong lower back. It feels like I just swam two miles with breast stroke only. Common problem?

Went to work, still had lots of energy. So on a relatively light stomach went swimming after, and I got into a very strange zone where my heart rate stayed stable and I could just do lap after lap (Endurance in the water is my biggest problem and is why I have not taken my PST yet) I do not know why this came out of nowhere, I doubt it was the supplement because it was about 13 hours after I first took it. There were almost no carbs in my body, I had eggs, meatloaf and one of those 'lean body' drinks all day. But it ruled.


----------



## Labrie

If you're going to be deadlifting or any other kind of power lifting, I'd recommend getting a lifting belt (if you don't have one already). Form is key when doing these kinds of lifts and the belt will help with that and possibly save your lower back in the long run.


----------



## Jason

Sounds good man keep it up.


I would like to see you do some other stuff besides pre workouts tho.


----------



## B Lopez

hey tiger, have you read this book? im in the middle of it and its pretty dang interesting

Amazon.com: Lone Survivor: The Eyewitness Account of Operation Redwing and the Lost Heroes of SEAL Team 10: Marcus Luttrell, Patrick Robinson: Books


----------



## Tiger

No but everyone knows who Marcus is and what happened. That story is as real as it gets.

On a side note, some dudes recently killed his dog but got arrested for it.

Today: I am much much more sore than normal. Today I was scheduled to do sprints but ended up just stopping after my mile warm up. Did my weights instead and finally started doing something very murderous. One of the most common things in BUD/s is they either make you and your boat crew hold your boat over your head, or a bigass log over your head and move it all day. Did it today with a 50 pound curl bar and went walking. That shit fucking sucks. I am going to have to start doing it a lot. It got brutal really fast.

This protein diet sucks too. Im getting like a quarter of the carbs or less that I usually have. I havent lost any weight so far, but its been somewhat of a light week. Im still literally 161 pounds wet. My max pullups were down 4 counts today, even though yesterday was an off day and I did nothing.


----------



## B Lopez

its just a diet change hangover, you'll get over it


----------



## Jason

Tiger said:


> No but everyone knows who Marcus is and what happened. That story is as real as it gets.
> 
> On a side note, some dudes recently killed his dog but got arrested for it.
> 
> Today: I am much much more sore than normal. Today I was scheduled to do sprints but ended up just stopping after my mile warm up. Did my weights instead and finally started doing something very murderous. One of the most common things in BUD/s is they either make you and your boat crew hold your boat over your head, or a bigass log over your head and move it all day. Did it today with a 50 pound curl bar and went walking. That shit fucking sucks. I am going to have to start doing it a lot. It got brutal really fast.
> 
> This protein diet sucks too. Im getting like a quarter of the carbs or less that I usually have. I havent lost any weight so far, but its been somewhat of a light week. Im still literally 161 pounds wet. My max pullups were down 4 counts today, even though yesterday was an off day and I did nothing.



Make sure you get your fast digesting carbos post workout. White bread,jelly,rice cakes,gatorade thigns like that.

Maybe try carb cycling as well. Low one day or two then super high another.


----------



## Tiger

Oh Im not depriving myself of carbs post workout. But we are coming up on a week of this and my weight is still very flatlined. I did start taking that animal pump (haha) and its got its whole creatine thing going, would that add water weight?

On a side note, this is not something I want to try but Ive seen products like this and Im curious how they function.

Bulk Nutrition - Universal Animal Cuts Ephedra Free at discount prices!

Is that something that just cuts down on extra weight, but the second you stop taking it your stores get refilled?


----------



## Jason

depending on the type of creatine yes or no. honestly looking online for supps your gonna go nutty. cause every product claims to be the best. considering I work in a supp store( no not gnc) I can give you real world advice.


----------



## Tiger

I generally go by google searchs and forum reviews. Invariably some weight lifting forum will have either reviewed or made a side by side comparison (as in NOxplode vs animal pump) and the results are pretty discernible.


----------



## Jason

Tiger said:


> I generally go by google searchs and forum reviews. Invariably some weight lifting forum will have either reviewed or made a side by side comparison (as in NOxplode vs animal pump) and the results are pretty discernible.



true but there slighted to a degree. either you got reps on there giving false reviews Ala krank on hc or you get people who are all hyped up off the ads.


----------



## shadowlife

B Lopez said:


> hey tiger, have you read this book? im in the middle of it and its pretty dang interesting
> 
> Amazon.com: Lone Survivor: The Eyewitness Account of Operation Redwing and the Lost Heroes of SEAL Team 10: Marcus Luttrell, Patrick Robinson: Books



One of the best books i've read in recent years- Marcus is a true hero and inspiration.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Ive taken two days off this week due to gooiness and muscle soreness. But my traps have gotten bigger. I put up 205 with a bunch of friends in the weight room last night, which was way more than any of them can do and all of them are 6 feet or more, so thats a good feeling. But not way do they train a third of what I do, so I guess its to be expected. Ive found its difficult to increase my protein intake without subsequently taking in more fat. Sure, this is where protein shakes come in, but bump that. I'd rather increase my carbs and be back to super endurance mode than to drink those shakes and not feel like moving for two hours. 

This week I am actually not doing any endurance running. All sprinting, all weeks with timed swims. I am trying to get that last piece of the puzzle.

I am not going to try to take the test with super high times. 

500 Meter Swim - Has to be under 12:30, I can do it in 11 on a good day. I am slow in the water, I know that. I am 5'4" and first started swimming last October, I dont mind not being epic with it yet.

10 Minute rest

Pushups: I can do over 100 in the 2 minute limit, thats not an issue.

2minute rest

Situps: I can do about 70 or 80 in two minutes. Its not about my stomach, I have issues with the situps...my spine 'clicks' at the base. Why? No clue. Its not uncomfortable but when I do them its like whoa, shouldnt be making that noise. I have bad form, if I dont concentrate I pull with my legs.
2 minute rest
Pullups: It totally depends on the day. I can imagine if I were virgin, hadnt worked out in a few days, it'd be over 20. Most days I do 10-15 comfortably a set, but these muscles are almost constantly blown out. Havent rested more than a day in months.

10 minute rest

1.5 Mile Run - This is a tricky one. Time has to be under 11 minutes. Can I run a 9 minute 1.5, yes. Can I do it every day, no, absolutely not. I can comfortable run 7 minute mile pace though, so I am fine either way.

_# Swim 500-yards using breast and/or sidestroke in less than 12 minutes and 30 seconds
10-minute rest
# Perform a minimum of 42 push-ups in 2 minutes
2-minute rest
# Perform a minimum of 50 sit-ups in 2 minutes
2-minute rest
# Perform a minimum of 6 pull-ups (no time limit)
10-minute rest
# Run 1 &#189; miles wearing TENNIS SHOES and SHORTS in under 11 minutes.*_


----------



## Labrie

Looks good man. My last exam is today and then I'll be back to hitting the gym almost everyday. I usually follow the JTF2 (Canadian Special Forces) entrance fitness requirements which are:

* 1.5 mile run - 9 min 45 sec or less
* Push ups (no rest stops) - min 40
* Sit-ups (1 minute) - min 40
* Over hand, straight arm pull-ups - min 5
* Bench press from chest to full arm extension - 1 press min 65 KG
* CF Swim Test

It's nothing too major, although I'm not sure what the swim test encompasses. I need to work on my running and swimming the most. Everything else on that test I can pass no problem, although I heard that even just meeting those requirements won't get you enough points for a pass.

Also about your protein intake. What kind of shakes are you taking? I personally use Isoflex. I can get it to mix well with only like 250mL of water so it's not at all thick and doesn't make you feel full at all. This means I can pretty much take it as many times a day as I want and it's just like drinking normal water (except for the taste..)


----------



## budda

I think I need to read this whole thread to get more out of my workouts and eating habits..


----------



## Tiger

Labrie said:


> Looks good man. My last exam is today and then I'll be back to hitting the gym almost everyday. I usually follow the JTF2 (Canadian Special Forces) entrance fitness requirements which are:
> 
> * 1.5 mile run - 9 min 45 sec or less
> * Push ups (no rest stops) - min 40
> * Sit-ups (1 minute) - min 40
> * Over hand, straight arm pull-ups - min 5
> * Bench press from chest to full arm extension - 1 press min 65 KG
> * CF Swim Test
> 
> It's nothing too major, although I'm not sure what the swim test encompasses. I need to work on my running and swimming the most. Everything else on that test I can pass no problem, although I heard that even just meeting those requirements won't get you enough points for a pass.
> 
> Also about your protein intake. What kind of shakes are you taking? I personally use Isoflex. I can get it to mix well with only like 250mL of water so it's not at all thick and doesn't make you feel full at all. This means I can pretty much take it as many times a day as I want and it's just like drinking normal water (except for the taste..)



Yea the test is actually 'easy' but my swimming leaves enough to be desired that I still continue to put it off. 

I do not take any shakes. Ive tried many recommended ones that friends have just given me, but I do not like them. Its like its a chore to eat them. I get enough protein, I shoot for 125g which is more than I need at my body weight and daily exertion.

Eh, muscle is made up of only 20% protein, dudes taking in 200 grams or more a day are kidding themselves and straining their kidneys/liver. Excess protein can be converted to fat just like carbs can, and furthermore endurance guys and strength trainers need the same amount of protein (.6 to .8 per pound). I am extra pissed at this protein diet today because I was getting winded half I mile into my timed run, which never happens. 

More than a week in to reduced carb intake and all of my endurance/aerobic activities have taken a nose dive. Im going to hold out and finish off the two weeks, and be done with it. They recommend 70% carbs for a reason.

Haha, if you wiki Animal Pump you get

animal pump - Search results - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tiger

Today: Taking my ASVAB next Tuesday. If I dont fuck up, and then pass the physical the next day I can join. Then three weeks from today I will be taking the PST to qualify.

Thats some nervous shit. I went to do my 500 yards today and I couldnt even finish it, my heart rate got too high so my need for air sky rocketed. I got out and went and did sprints, and I am going to continue to do them on land and on a stationary to get my airflow as prime as possible. Any other tricks you guys can think of? I havent been running as much this week, and any time Im not running my little baby lungs turn to shit.

But this 3 week time limit has motivated me like crazy, cause now I dont have an excuse to go easy on myself. I sure am scared of fucking that swim time up though. Anyway, if I dont screw up that means I will be off to boot camp around October.

Jason if I can figure out a way to afford that sup you were talking about I might pick it up so I can go crazy these next 21 days. I have been experiencing some knee pain from running, not really pain but like...I can feel my knees, thats the only way to describe it. They feel thick/stiff. Maybe get me a discounted (opened) one.


----------



## B Lopez

If you can, hop on a C2 rower, that'll get you some airflow. The low impact on your knees is a plus as well.


----------



## 777

Hey dude, hows the muscle definition coming along, are you focusing on that or just pure mass and weight lifting abilities, also Before after pics would be cool as


----------



## Tiger

B Lopez said:


> If you can, hop on a C2 rower, that'll get you some airflow. The low impact on your knees is a plus as well.



Somehow the Golds I go to has none, just like it has no punching bag. Doesnt make sense.



777 said:


> Hey dude, hows the muscle definition coming along, are you focusing on that or just pure mass and weight lifting abilities, also Before after pics would be cool as



I did my two weeks of that and thats over. The loss in performance is just not worth it, and once they have me burning 4000 or more cals a day Im sure the fat will be gone, but then again my muscles will get eaten too. The seal forums report that a lot of guys get down to 140, as in losing over 30 pounds. They build you back up later. Weight lifting doesnt matter at all.

I tried to do the picture thing but I have been awful slack. Heres the best I can do:


About a year ago, usually 135-140 pounds






3 months into the warning order





4 months





7 months 160~





Dont really care how I look, I dont like carrying around fat though.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Maaaan, shit. Since yesterday I have by all accounts a sinus infection. Cant go to the doctor till tomorrow, taking an antibiotic, trying to control the symptoms. Pain during breath, pounding head with tons of pressure, and sore throat. 

Pretty shitty since everyday between now and the test is very important, especially for building stamina. This is the exact opposite of what I need.


----------



## jaxadam

You're doing good, man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I kind of expected you to be a Luc Phregno (sp?)


----------



## Jason

Stealthtastic said:


> I kind of expected you to be a Luc Phregno (sp?)



lou ferrigno?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## Tiger

Today: Still very sick, but taking the antibiotics and stuff my doctor gave me. Going to take the asvab today, stay overnight then take their physical and shit.

EDIT: God damnit they canceled it, what horse shit.


----------



## B Lopez

You can't go through medical if you're sick, IIRC. I wouldn't take the ASVAB sick either, although it was a cakewalk.

Or did they cancel for another reason?


----------



## Tiger

They said its fine. I am going tomorrow and the physical is on Thursday.

The shit is that the closest PST is next TUESDAY...I cant even jog without being breathless right now, I have very little hope of passing it. I can take it every two weeks, but Im going to be really embarassed, Ill be the worst guy there. : / I cant not take it either, so I am kind of bummed out. I am going to hit the gym though, going to go in a little bit.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Alright, did the ASVAB Wednesday then spent all day at MEPS on Thursday. That was some shit, up at 3:30 and did medical tests and processing for 14 hours. 

The average ASVAB score is 50, with the most scores being between 30-70. Its not weighted the same as like a college test, scoring 50 does not mean you are retarded.

Good news is I popped a 93 on the asvab, which makes me a Category I, the highest qualifying level, I could pick any job in the Navy. I enlisted, so I am in now. All thats left is to get my seal contract, which means passing the PST. Good news is I have between now and January to pass the thing, but the sooner I can nail it the sooner my deploy date will be.

Today was my first day back. Did my weights and PT, got in the pool and on my second flip turn BAM, blood started gushing from my nose. Thankfully no one saw, got out and went to the locker room. It bled two days ago, its that god fucking damn sinus infection still at it. So, being a public pool my swimming was shot for today, so I left out to the track for my jogging and sprinting. Didnt do too bad, not sure if it will be enough for Tuesday though.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Grats on passing with such high marks fella - now go do the PST and pass that too


----------



## MrRedRaider

Have you thought about cycling? Very low impact, and you will increase your endurance like no other training. Very easy, I seriously recommend getting a decent road bike and going on 30+ mile rides. I ride all the time and I am far more fit than any of my friends. We went hiking a couple weeks ago down and back up a mountain, none of them could keep up with me. We were at 9600 feet and I could almost jog up the mountain. Cross training is your friend!


----------



## B Lopez

Nice job on the ASVAB.

Did you have to pick another MOS besides the SEAL contract?


----------



## Tiger

MrRedRaider said:


> Have you thought about cycling? Very low impact, and you will increase your endurance like no other training. Very easy, I seriously recommend getting a decent road bike and going on 30+ mile rides. I ride all the time and I am far more fit than any of my friends. We went hiking a couple weeks ago down and back up a mountain, none of them could keep up with me. We were at 9600 feet and I could almost jog up the mountain. Cross training is your friend!



When I first started this, I did cycling (stationary) as my main cardio because I was having wicked shin splints. I got up to where I was doing 1050 calories in an hour, a pretty wicked and intense pace. Buuuut, for a good stretch there I couldnt gain much muscle, and I think it was the biking. Eventually running took over, but today I hit the bike again and it was rough, but useful. I am going to work it back in in addition to my sprint training.



B Lopez said:


> Nice job on the ASVAB.
> 
> Did you have to pick another MOS besides the SEAL contract?



Haha I did, I picked the very first one they showed me, UT. Cause it doesnt matter, if I pass my PST any time before January I get a new contract and a new ship date. Nobody can just pick the seal contract right out of the gate, you have to join and then test for it. 

Its very hard to get into any part of the military right now due to the economy, many people are on hold. I had to wait for 40 minutes for jobs to
come up, even though I am qualified for any job in the navy. I dont know what the people who score 40 or less on the ASVAB are going to get stuck with, the friends I made that day mostly got Military Police jobs. One dude got a tank operator job, that has to be cool as shit. But most of the people I was processed with were left sitting and waiting on a job as I was leaving.

I was the only guy there going for seal. When people would ask me what I was doing they all laughed at me and almost always said something along the lines of 'Better you than me' or 'Have fun.  '


----------



## B Lopez

That's jacked, I was stoked for all the people that were going SOF.

I ship out to basic tomorrow. Hope you get the contract.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Been very busy, heres the update.

Went to my PST on Tuesday very nervous, I was going to do my best and try and pass the swim. I ended up passing it just fine, in fact too fine. I blew out every bit of energy I had and finished way past the before the limit, I wasnt told my time but told to go get changed (everything is on a time frame). I did that, did my pushups (70 something) situps, same thing, and 9 pullups (Gay as it gets)

So I am passing everything so far, but then I get to my run and screw up. I didnt realize I was dehydrated, my first two laps were fine and on time, 1:30 on both. Around the third I start to realize that I am breathing hard, and by the fourth a cramp of all cramps sets in in my inner leg. I am effectively hobbled and embarrassingly fail that shit. The easiest part, the part I if anything was most prepared for got me. 

So anyway, no biggie, the SEAl running it was very cool and wasnt a dick about it at all. He recommended that I drop a lot of weight though, down to 140 to be specific. Which is 15 pounds, but my numbers will shoot up. So anyway, I get to take this thing every two weeks whether I pass or fail (it becomes mandatory once you pass) and I wont fuck up next time. Just a combination of things went wrong, I got too overconfident and forgot all about the fact that my lungs were still filled with snot. 

Anyway thats the story. Im not bummed out at all, I was embarrassed at first but then realized no one there gave a shit. I wasnt the only one who failed anyway. 

Dieting sucks ass though. My day is now a mixture of these

Meal 1: 1 pack of oatmeal, some turkey breast slices
Meal 2: Can of tuna, glass of milk
Meal 3: Half a sandwhich with whole wheat, turkey, swiss and spinach, just mustard
Meal 4: Banana, 5-10 chips
Meal 5: granola bar
Meal 6: fish of some kind

Going to do this till Im 140 and going to up my running.


----------



## Jason

How is the dieting going?


----------



## Tiger

The first few days I was pissy cause of the low blood sugar feeling, but I have gotten used to it. I thought I was going to just die doing cardio but I actually feel more solid. 

A new problem is my left knee is getting runners knee, but my quads were totally shot the past few days, so I think the weak muscles havent been able to track my knee properly. I ended up resting yesterday although I didnt want to, today it still hurts but Im going to try and soldier through it. I am tired of BS like this coming up. 

Gonna weight myself later today.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Down to 153.5. So Ive lost about 4 or 5 pounds in two weeks. About 10 or 12 more to go before Im happy. But my numbers, my performance has gone up for sure, so no muscle loss.

The new thing is seeing _how many_ sets of 100 pushups I can do. Right now just one if I am virgin, but sets of 50 are nothing. Its magical how it works, I blow through 80 of them, then the 80s start to feel it, and when I hit 90 its like I suddenly have 50 extra pounds to lift. Its bizarre how that works. 

The new thing Im doing is aaaall the various PT drills, but timed. Some of them are easy, some of them are NOT. 

The SEAL Quest ~ Ultimate BUD/S Preparation

Knee is not so painful now, getting it looked at on Monday as well as a gait analysis to see if my left leg is doing something wrong. 

I havent mentioned this yet or shown it anywhere but Im journaling everything from now till hopefully success so that there can be an account of the whole process for future people to read.

If You Rest, Rest Over There

I havent put it anywhere anyone will read it yet cause there is not much there to say yet. Once I am a boat crew member I think Ill share it with the other wannabees.


----------



## Tiger

Today: A little late but here goes,

Went to physical therapy on Monday, the doctor there knew what was wrong pretty much instantly. I have very quickly forgotten the name of the muscle groups, but basically my quads on the left are too strong/tight and the muscles to the right of the knee are not firing as hard, they are too weak. Furthermore I didnt have proper arch support in my shoes, so my achilles was actually turning inwards when I walked/ran.

It all added up to my knee not tracking properly, kind of what I had predicted. So the great news is that its fixable and it wont take long. He gave me a ton of stretches (that feel amazing) and exercises for the weak muscle group. I am doubtful I will be ready for the next PST, which is on Tuesday, but the following one is perfect.

My family is taking me to the beach for the week before it, so thats a week of beach running, perfect for getting back to form.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

Can you share said stretches for your knee? I live car free and cycling started to take it's toll on my right knee just this week.

...and I've been meaning to ask (you most likely have his books already being a Martial Artist)...Have you ever heard of Matt Furey, or his book "Combat Conditioning: Exercises for Fitness & Combat Sports". I have an interesting article written by Matt that was published in Combat Fitness magazine by Martial Arts Legends...its from Feb. 2001. 

Anywayzzzzzz....this article is a pretty interesting look at pushing your push-up routine. I have all the images scanned, if you PM me your email, I can send it to you.


----------



## Tiger

These stretches may not do you good, as with my pain cycling is not a problem. In fact Ive been on the stationary bike for an hour a day these past few weeks, you might have other issues.

What I do is lay on my back and put my arms out, making a T shape. I lift my left leg, the fucked up one, straight up. Then drop the left leg to my right hand (I can come about six inches from it, just keep your leg straight and it doesnt matter if you can touch it) Keep your arms stretched out in that T shape, your hips can roll though. They have to. Thats my favorite one so far, seems to be most effective.

[email protected]


----------



## Tiger

Its been a bit since I checked in.

Spent a week at Holden Beach, NC last week. I trained quite a bit there and was able to run quite a bit, but not pain free. At this point its certain that its just IT band issues and that brings me comfort. Ive had two deep tissue massages so far, and there is a big knot in my leg that refuses to go away. While searching for a cure, a google search gave me some good info and sums things up pretty well:

'If you want to know what happens to your IT band during repetitive exercise, try this experiment: Stand up and grab the top portion of the side seam of your pants leg, gathering the material and pulling it up an inch. See what this does to your pants right above and in front of your knee? The material pulls to the side and up your leg, throwing the pants off to the outside. Well, when the IT band becomes tight, it does the same thing to your knee joint. It tugs the knee joint to the side, forcing the joint to grind against itself and pull out of its normal alignment, and making it painful to use. Other than a deep tissue massage, the best way to lengthen out this IT Band again is to use a foam roller daily.'

Ive been rolling my leg out with a pizza roller, and the exact words Ive used to describe the knot is its a big speed bump. So when I read the next part it was nice to hear them use my exact words.

'As you foam roll along muscles and tissue, you will run into knots or areas where the muscle fibers have tightened up and actually started to bond together. You will know when you find them because each one will feel like a painful speed bump as you roll over it. At these points, try to sit directly on top of the tight area (still on the foam roller) and count to 20 slowly. Often, you will actually be able to feel the fibers gradually release and spread open. While on the foam roller, try your best to maintain deep, relaxing breaths while keeping the area/muscle being rolled completely relaxed.

Needless to say Im very much so willing to try these out. Turns out that there is a big list of them right where Ive been reading:

The SEAL Quest ~ Ultimate BUD/S Preparation

My weight: 150 lbs

A little bit under that. Im losing at a rate of two pounds a week. I got a bit hung up on 152 but 6-8 more pounds and I am satisfied, or will at least have accomplished what I was told to do.


----------



## Tiger

Today: I can run again! The foam roller is the most magical thing ever made. I cant believe how effective it is, it needs to be mandatory for any athlete.


----------



## DavyH

I wasn't overly sanguine about your chances whn you first posted when you mentioned your swimming skills weren't all that great. Now, after all the work you've put in I'd be very surprised if you don't come out with flying colours. Great effort, man.

It's funny how many special forces types are physically fairly small and wiry, isn't it? Efficient conversion of small amounts of food to sufficient energy to function efficiently seems to be a huge stumbling block to all the giants (i.e. those over 5'7").


----------



## Tiger

Im definitely happy with my height. 5'4" puts me with the smurf squad when I go, so at least Ill always have the same teammates.

It was a big relief to pass the swim part of the test, and to do very well even. Ill say that much. 

I take the test again two weeks from today, I'm very pumped and ready to get my contract.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Ugh Ive been having to run in this bullshit every day this week.

Lexington Weather Forecast and Conditions South Carolina (29072)

And its just going to keep on and on. Thankfully the humidity is down finally.

Totally ready for my test next Tuesday, ready to get my contract.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

Holy effin' HOT man! Pretty high wind too @15mph. Oh well...calves and quads will reap the benefits of that.

Its not nearly that hot here, but 25 and 21 mph. winds are a son of a whore.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Whoa havent posted here for a while.

So somethings up with my leg, to the point where my running is not a painfree activity. My main focus at the moment is getting my hip flexors to loosen the fuck up because its like my knee is getting pulled inwards now. Ive still not tested again because once I take it I keep taking it every two weeks. If this leg thing gets worse or requires attention and I miss a meeting or fail one because of it I can get dropped.

So, Im working on it. I absolutely cannot afford to go to a doctor at the moment, I am broke as balls. 

But, my numbers are ready to go:

500 Yard with CSS: 9:33 (Minimum 12:30)
Pushups: 115 (minimum 42)
Situps: 90 (minimum 42)
Pullups: 20 (minimum 6)
1.5 Mile: ?????

Im currently 145, my heaviest around April was 162.







April
















Nowadays


----------



## cataclysm_child

You must really love tigers :/


----------



## Tiger

Well the sleeve is on hold, its going to have a few animals. Octopus and bull are next.

The one on my side is just my version of the Shotokan tiger my lineage of teachers get when they get to a certain rank.


----------



## cataclysm_child

I want a sleeve too. It´s just too expensive, so I´ll do without 

Post pics of the octopus when you have it


----------



## Zoltta

Tiger said:


> Today: Whoa havent posted here for a while.
> 
> So somethings up with my leg, to the point where my running is not a painfree activity. My main focus at the moment is getting my hip flexors to loosen the fuck up because its like my knee is getting pulled inwards now. Ive still not tested again because once I take it I keep taking it every two weeks. If this leg thing gets worse or requires attention and I miss a meeting or fail one because of it I can get dropped.
> 
> So, Im working on it. I absolutely cannot afford to go to a doctor at the moment, I am broke as balls.
> 
> But, my numbers are ready to go:
> 
> 500 Yard with CSS: 9:33 (Minimum 12:30)
> Pushups: 115 (minimum 42)
> Situps: 90 (minimum 42)
> Pullups: 20 (minimum 6)
> 1.5 Mile: ?????
> 
> Im currently 145, my heaviest around April was 162.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays



broski, how tall are you? You seem to be decently sized for a 145 lb man. Shit im like 6'4" and weigh that much and im skinny as hell


----------



## Tiger

I am 5'4", short.


----------



## Tiger

Today: Everyone who works at GNC is a mutant who hates his job and shouldnt be working there to begin with.


----------



## thebhef

Hey Tiger, How's it going?


----------



## Tiger

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1637678-post21.html

Feeling better though. (The knee that is)


----------



## cow 7 sig

good luck to you tiger.
i have worked along side SEALS in the past ,great bunch of guys.im ex SASR


----------



## Tiger

Thank you sir.

Not much longer now, especially now that I have no reason to stay.

LOL at those pics before, I was such a fatass.






Today was my first day I dipped below 140 lbs.


----------



## Jason

Tiger said:


> Today: Everyone who works at GNC is a mutant who hates his job and shouldnt be working there to begin with.



Why do you like spending too much money?


----------



## Tiger

They sell my Jackie Chan green tea, I love that shit. Otherwise I order from bulknutrition, and thats just noxplode.


----------



## Jason

Tiger said:


> They sell my Jackie Chan green tea, I love that shit. Otherwise I order from bulknutrition, and thats just noxplode.



Ah. They are just $2 less than us. How much is shipping?


----------



## Tiger

If I time it right they always send me the promo 'free shipping' order thing, I dont think Ive paid shipping in a good long time.

This is Gold's Gym. on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
The weight in on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

^ Golds Gym, somewhat relevant. Also my weight in.


----------



## thebhef

A vortex of fat people. Sounds horrible.


----------



## Tiger

Its a weird thought that goes through your mind, when you suddenly get pulled to the right into the lane divider, and knowing its because of several thousand pounds of fat people moving in circles.


----------



## Tiger

I passed my SEAL exam today. I have to go take a psych evaluation on Thursday, but Ive signed my initial paperwork. Now I have to be reclassified as a SEAL and sign a new contract, but whats done is done. I'll get my ship date and the adventure begins.


----------



## Tiger

Maaaan.

In the middle of a 4.5 mile loop on the busiest streets in town I got to my designated stretching spot.

I squatted down and RIP, instantly. Mind you I wasnt wearing underwear.

So I had to run the last 2 miles through the middle of town, clutching my crotch every time a car drove by.

I wish it had been filmed, because it was as if my dick was the Kool-Aid man, ripping through my pants and yelling "Oh yea!"


----------



## shadowlife

Tiger said:


> I passed my SEAL exam today. I have to go take a psych evaluation on Thursday, but Ive signed my initial paperwork. Now I have to be reclassified as a SEAL and sign a new contract, but whats done is done. I'll get my ship date and the adventure begins.



Congrats and good luck!
The instructors at indoc and Buds are going to be merciless, but remember, "mind over matter"....


----------



## thebhef

Tiger said:


> Maaaan.
> 
> In the middle of a 4.5 mile loop on the busiest streets in town I got to my designated stretching spot.
> 
> I squatted down and RIP, instantly. Mind you I wasnt wearing underwear.
> 
> So I had to run the last 2 miles through the middle of town, clutching my crotch every time a car drove by.
> 
> I wish it had been filmed, because it was as if my dick was the Kool-Aid man, ripping through my pants and yelling "Oh yea!"





Good luck with BUD/S man. Glad to hear you're keepin' on.


----------



## Tiger

freediving : CO2/O2 tolerance tables

Added these to my daily workouts. Doing them twice a day, and also concentrating on being more hypoxic on my swims. I can usually keep it to breathing once every three strokes for the first 250 yards, then I switch to two. Time for my little baby lungs to man up.


----------



## Tiger

I like to share things.

We Are Not Joggers :: We Are Not Joggers | Pearl Izumi

Totally bizarre but interesting presentation. Kudos to their advertising team! (You have sex to figure out your best running shoe)


----------



## Tiger

Ah so damn. Finally got my ship date.

March 25th.

Thats a LOOONG way off! Fuck!

So now Im starting a marathon training schedule so I can compete in 1 next year while waiting to deploy.


----------



## toolsound

I don't think I've posted in this thread yet, but I've been following it for awhile. I admire your determination, Tiger. After being sedentary for 2+ years, I finally got myself back into the gym and I'm determined to make it a permanent lifestyle change. I've been at it for 4 months so far. I like reading threads like this to keep myself motivated, so thank you for the inspiration. 

So what happens after deployment? When do you start BUDS and all that?


----------



## Tiger

I go to boot camp first, then indoc, and then BUD/s, followed by SEAL qualification training for a year and a half. About a 2.5 year pipeline, so Ive got a loooot of stuff to get through.

Just keep your eye on the prize, Ive certainly had my share of setbacks this last year. Im kind of excited about getting to focus on a marathon (Myrtle Beach in February) for the next 6 months so I dont get bored out of my mind. 

Other than that, I took my very first ice bath today after a long run and it SUCKED but go figure it actually works. I felt much better afterwards.


----------



## Tiger

This is not something you sign every day.


----------



## Tiger

So business as usual. But I took pics! Wee!






On the left is me in January. On the right is me this week. Im currently 138, benching
230, and up to 26 pullups...30 is SO fucking close. I'm also nearing 130 pushups.

What would be badass is to get to my goal of 50 pullups and 150 pushups before going in in March, but I'm not sure if its a reasonable goal. Sometimes a week or two will go by without any improvement.






^ Those are my new thing, one armed pullups, for some reason I can only do 3 but I feel most of my body being used when I do them, so maybe its an overall strength thing.


----------



## Tiger

The new NOxplode NT gets thumbs DOWN. Same effect/feeling plus headache and nearly twice as much? No thanks.


----------



## Tiger

Alright so Im settling in to business as usual. Ive got about five months to kill and its really just repetition and injury prevention.

Speaking of which, I might have a stress fracture, might be lucky and not. Waiting to see, but no running for a few weeks. So Im looking to become a swimming machine.

Haha, I remember when I was against supplements, but now I want to try them because they are fun body experiments.

Right now I am thinking about switching out my Noxplode (I want to get off of it) with something like an Epozine and Cellmass combo. I can get both for about $80.

BSN Online - EPOZINE-O<sub>2</sub>&#8482;NT

I am also starting back up with a carb/recovery powder. Last time I had vitargo, this time I am going to try Cytosport. It was cheap. Today will be my first dose of it.

Jason especially, what do you think?


----------



## matty2fatty

very impressive workout stats there, especially the one armed pullups. haha, I'm 215 and I can only bench 225


----------



## God Hand Apostle

Tiger said:


> What would be badass is to get to my goal of 50 pullups and 150 pushups before going in in March, but I'm not sure if its a reasonable goal. Sometimes a week or two will go by without any improvement.



Where are you at now on this duder?


----------



## Tiger

Completely stuck, fluctuating wildly. Not really focusing on that but trying to get my swim and run times lower.


----------



## Tiger

Small point of pride, I got made Boat Crew Leader on Tuesday. Time to start organizing some competition between the other boat crews in the region.


----------



## Tiger

Sorry for the homosexuality here but







I'm in great shape now. My swim workouts are all 3000+ meters at this point. My rowing sessions are 2 hours in length, et cetera. I cant recommend rowing machines enough now, I love them.

My right leg is almost healed from that stress fracture. Doctor says one more month before returning to running, so February. Im currently waiting on the Navy to decide if they want me to ship in March or delay it so I can heal up completely. I want to GO but at the same time Im enjoying my training life a lot.

Come march it will be a year and a half since I started training for this, crazy.


----------



## mlp187

Damn dude. You're in great shape. Props to you.


----------



## boltzthrower

Tiger said:


> I made myself eat a sub from arby's in one non stop sitting. Time? 30 minutes. Hard work! I'd normally eat the whole sandwhich over about 3 hours.



Dude, you ate at Arby's!?! That should be brutal enough to get you into the seals right there. Unless they look at it as bad decision making skills.


----------



## Tiger

Haha, thats old, I got over the eating thing.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

That pic is excellence. I look like you did back in july. I'm very fit..."Fit" in that I can do a lot of pushups / situps / squats / long distance biking, but still have a "layer". Very inspiring sir.


----------



## Tiger

Thanks...I've done a lot more weights the past two months, put on about 5-6 pounds of muscle. I dont really see it but Im stronger for it, I know that.


----------



## Tiger

quick update...Im in a hurry up and wait game with the Bureau of Naval Medicine to approve me after that stress fracture, but Ive been told they are extremely backed up. That was a month and a half ago. So I know that if Im not leaving in March then the soonest will be June, because they do not ship SEAL operators in April or May. Ugh.

In other news Im just training for an ironman eventually. Workouts these days are mainly cardio. Friday was a two mile swim then a 30 mile bike ride, then weights. Etc.
I started buying GU energy gel packs in bulk, because I run through 2-3 everyday. 
Struggling to eat enough, but Im a carb master at this point. I hover around 3500 calories every day, started keeping a food log. Once I upped my milk to five glasses
a day (whole) it made life a lot easier. I only have one protein shake a day, about 30 grams of synth 6.


Just trying to keep things entertaining. Just went off of NOxplode, trying out one of its more recommended competitors called 'White Flood'. As much as I like the racial overtones of it, Im not sure if its stacking up for me. Today will be my first workout on it. The 'electric lemonade' flavor is rough...if someone told me there was alcohol in the drink I would believe them. The scoop sizes are SMALL, it makes the NOxplode scooper look like a drinking glass.

The one constant that Id give anything to get rid of is tight/painful hip flexors. Im running out of ideas to fix this issue beyond not training for a few weeks (haha, ha ha  )


----------



## B Lopez

Good luck, though I think you shipped yesterday...


----------



## Tiger

Nah, you missed the part about my date being pushed. Two Mondays ago I finally heard from the Bureau of Naval Medicine requesting a clearance from my doctor to be fully active again (which is silly because Ive been back to running for two months now, stress fracture is long gone)

Hopefully they will hurry the fuck up and let me ship in June, which is the soonest SO's will be shipping again.


----------



## ShadyDavey

Tiger said:


> q
> 
> The one constant that Id give anything to get rid of is tight/painful hip flexors. Im running out of ideas to fix this issue beyond not training for a few weeks (haha, ha ha  )



I had those when training heavily for a couple of Taekwon-do competitions - the physio I went to had a machine which (IIRC) combined minute electric shocks and massage in order to help rehabilitation.

Not sure how widespread these things are (he was a dedicated sports physio so I'm guessing reasonable) but combined with a change in stretching regimes I managed to shake the problem pretty well. 

May be stuff you've considered already, but I know that it helped me FWIW.


----------



## Tiger

Kay so:

Havent seen my regular mentor at the PST's for about two months, so on Tuesday I saw him and he was all 'So what ended up happening with the medical stuff?' 

And I was all, "What are you talking about, I'm still waiting on this bullshit."

This guy being the most badass man of all time got pissed off and immediately put people on the phone. Later that day a Chief called me and literally apologized its taken so long and explained that 'someone dropped the ball', and that I should hear something by the end of this week or the beginning of next, and that I had nothing to worry about and would be 'a huge asset' to the teams.

This is after 2 months of purgatory, not knowing if I could ship this year or not. 

So thats good news.


Workouts are fun these days. I started deadlifting three weeks ago, and my current 1 rep max is 6 plates (315 pounds), and thats after a training session. I do a lot of SEALfit work capacity exercises...stuff like 50 body weight squats for time. I like that one and 200 4 count flutter kicks with max pullups every minute on the minute, its amazing how awful your stomach feels when you do the pullups.

Another fun one is 100 burpee pullups for time. I also try to do a triathlon every week, usually I'll swim a mile to 2.4 miles then ride 20-40 miles then run whatever I want, my gym is set up where I can do all of it in house, I like it.

I just ordered this awesomeness

Suunto T6 Fitness and Heart Rate Watch, Fast Free Shipping

Cant wait to start working with that.


BTW the most kickass thing I have figured out is nutrition wise. About a month ago I started taking waxy maize (1FAST400) with my protein shakes. I fucking hate eating in the morning, but I wake up and go, so I always have to slam down so many carbohydrates...now that I have this stuff I take two 44 gram scoops of it and 30 grams of syntha-6 protein. And it fuels me like crazy, its so easy to just drink about 600 calories. I do two of these (one before and one after). Im typically at the gym 3 to 4 hours every day, and I only start getting the hunger cravings towards the very end. I also noticed I started sleeping much heavier with this added to my diet. My weight has stayed exactly 145 for about two months, and I proceed to get more and more ripped. I laugh at the weight lifters who walk around getting heavier and heavier but still have a thick layer of fat. 

But right now I do intense cardio 6 days a week, 1-4 hours of it and weight train every five days.


----------



## matty2fatty

Tiger said:


> Kay so:
> 
> I also try to do a triathlon every week, usually I'll swim a mile to 2.4 miles then ride 20-40 miles then run whatever I want, my gym is set up where I can do all of it in house, I like it.


 
Holy shit, you are all kinds of crazy. I'm impressed with myself because I'll be doing a half marathon in a month, haha. Is there some ultimate plateau of how 'in shape' you think its possible to get?


----------



## Tiger

No. I want to do an Iron Man, we live in a world of ultra triathlons...its endless. 

Right now its a real eye opener trying to run after swimming 2 miles and riding 60, Im not anywhere close yet...

Just buy gel packs in bulk and go for it!


----------



## B Lopez

Been ruck marching at all?


----------



## Tiger

Yea, but I do it on a treadmill. I do 25-30 pounds and carry a gallon of water...this is kind of lame but I dont have any areas to do it locally and I like to do it in addition to my other workouts at the gym. I do it on leg days before squats or whatever.

I get to go do the MEPS physical again.  So next Tuesday I get up at 3 in the morning, get on a bus and go get poked and prodded all day all over again. : / 

Whatever gets me shipped, man.


----------



## B Lopez

Damn that sucks. I hated MEPS.


----------



## Bevo

Dude your training routine makes me feel like crap, I have been trying to get stronger but the excuses are too easy.

Thanks for inspiring me to get off my ass.

Good luck when you ship out!


----------



## Tiger

LOL Update:

So I went and did MEPS again. The whole day, at every station (military guys know what Im talking about) they told me 'Why are you here? Your last physical is still valid." And I'd say yea I know, they sent me here to get my right leg checked out.

Literally all day they passed me along, until the end when I spoke to the head MD (she was a cunt) and she told me I'd have to have an Ortho. Well NO SHIT, thats why I am here, right? Well they only do the on Wednesdays. 

So quite literally I got up at 3 in the morning and spent 10 hours doing a redundant physical and having an old man play with my balls and people watching me piss for ABSOLUTELY NO REASON and I have to go NEXT WEDNESDAY again. So I get to stay at some shitty hotel again and fuck up my day off with bullshit. 

Military can be so ass backwards. I was enraged...girlfriend came over though and I had a nice birthday. My friends came out to my favorite sushi place and I had a bottle of Black and Gold (Kuroi to Kin?) sake, then she took me out to the local strip club dressed as sluttily as possible.


----------



## Tiger

Kinda old but I found my 2 rep max is 335 right now. Way way more than my squat. Im currently 147lbs.


----------



## B Lopez

lmao you're not even in yet and you get the full taste of it.

mr wobbles in the background of the video had me cracking up


----------



## SnowfaLL

Not sure if I posted in this thread yet, but damn, thats quite the transformation. I also am feeling extra uh.. large.. tipping over 210 and being only 5'10 =[ 

Im planning on joining the plain old Military, so I wont need to get in crazy shape like a SEAL would, but at least make basic training seem like a breeze. The only part that concerns me, is the running =[

Did you have like, shin splints and stuff when you first started? I have them but I dont think its like an "issue", because I never had them when I was in shape years ago, so im hoping its solely the matter of me being out of shape, rather than something that could potentially disqualify me from entering the military. Hmm


----------



## Tiger

It's likely just running too much too soon or hard surfaces. I'd try to get in trail runs, and buckets of ice water/calf stretches. To an extent, you have to run through shin splints, but at the same time if the muscles are damaged or repairing themselves it could be dangerous to run without adequate support.



B Lopez said:


> lmao you're not even in yet and you get the full taste of it.
> 
> mr wobbles in the background of the video had me cracking up




The last six months have been so chock full of retardation, its amazing. Just gotta be patient...


----------



## SnowfaLL

I am starting treadmill running (have one at home) so I can stop when it really starts to hurt the shins, but sometimes its retarded; I'll do like 10 minutes, not really be out of breathe/tired but my shins will be killing me.. I guess I just need to be more consistent with it and hope it'll go away soon =[


----------



## Tiger

Update: After another trip to MEPS Im cleared (Wow, the Xray they took looked the same as my healthy Xray I payed my doctor for in January, go figure)

So next week I take a PST to show I still have a qualifying score, then they drive me up there on Wednesday to sign my SO contract (again). Thats when I have my ship date.


----------



## Antenna

Two years of training and waiting and all that trouble when all you had to do to attain a higher military competence was go to the army office in MEPS and say "Hey put me in for SOPP-C so I can become SF!" and the SSG or SFC in there would look at you and smile while giving the very incompetent sailors the finger.


----------



## Antenna

oh and on a serious note man I'm kinda coming in late on all this but your working out looks like its awesome, but I really do wanna suggest this try doing ruck marches this is a practical excercise that it seems you haven't been doing. In a combat arms feild like you are going into you will be doing everything you're talking about training for but with weapons and ammo and more gear and everything you can think of pulling at your shoulders and back. We all know that seals are bad asses but one thing that is the meat and potatoes of operations is reconnaissance, this is my background and I can tell you it sucks when you put all that weight on yourself and start walking. I thought i was a stud because i could pull up and push up and sit up and run my ass off but when you add 80+lbs and start going it starts to suck REALLY fast. I suggest getting a backpack and filling it evenly with 35-40lbs and walking 12 miles within 2 1/2 and 3 hours just going as fast as you can then up your weight as you get better. This will tax your mind and body like you've never felt but it is super rewarding. this is all from just my experience so you can take it with a grain of salt but I hope it will help you get you where you want to go man.


----------



## Tiger

I hear that, I'll give it a shot.

Shipping September 8th, good stuff.


----------



## Antenna

good luck to you man, hope your career is long and leaves the world with less extremists. And if you ever come up around rock hill or charlotte area hit me up dude. oh yeah one last question... did you goto ft. jackson for meps? and if so is that old black doctor with a jerry curl still working there, he's the asshole that stares at your dick while you pee 3 feet from the urinals into that cup. His name is Mr. Head haha what a name for somebody thats a meat gazer for a living.


----------



## Tiger

Hahaaaa YES he is man. He's nice to me. Dr. Condom is still there too, but he's been there forever. He also leads the whole 'duck walk' in your underwear part while the Doc watches. Theres always two or three dumbasses who cant do it.


----------



## Antenna

haha yeah there were two when I went, man that is hilarious, Everytime you goto MEPS will be the worst days of the military you will know, besides basic but those are the best and worst. Man that was 6 years ago for me and I still remember going to MEPS and how shitty it was.


----------



## R3D

crossfit, its quick and it jams you. a mix of every thing really, perfect for military fitness aplications good explosive power for firing and moving and what not, maybee thow in some iso holds for stuff like cqst where your in a battle crouch for extended periods of time...


----------



## Chickenhawk

Finally read this thread.

Good luck man. Watch your knees and ankles. I know jack-shit about SEAL training, but I know that in any Army Spec-ops (Airborne, Ranger, SF, etc) that knees and ankles are the first to go.

Shit, that's why I'm out of the Army. Blew my knee out. 

Just a friendly heads up. I'm sure you'll do fine though, you've been training your ass off for this for a long time. Best of luck!



PS: SEAL/s aren't the 'most elite' troops. Just serve a different purpose in the 'most elite'. Anything around Tier 1 is damned near unstoppable regardless of calling them SEAL/s, Recon, CAG. Special Forces, Delta, Underwater Basket Weavers, whatever.


----------



## Tiger

I dont have to jump out of planes till after BUD/s, so Ive got a bit before damage starts occurring.

SEALs actually are the most specialized and rigorously trained group of the armed forces, argued as the most elite on the planet.  I have immense respect for all special warfare groups but none higher than veteran SEALs. Im not just saying that because I want to be one, I chose them specifically for that fact.

http://www.crossfit.com/cf-journal/WLSTANDARDS.pdf

Killing time and training...according to this thing Im between intermediate and advanced in all skills with almost all of them besides Press leaning towards advanced. Which is weird because I do weights at most twice a week.

I weight 146 (for like the last month, lol) and just started press. Weights for me right now are burn out on a stair climber, then 5x5 with Press, 5x5 with squats, then 5x5 with deadlift. Slays your whole body.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Very strong lifts for such a low weight 

Nice work!


----------



## Tiger

Well I like to at least think that Im helping to debunk the silly 'cardio = weak muscles' myth. Dont get me wrong, Im sure if I wanted to I could cut cardio and get much bigger, but I want to actually be in shape. You dont have to be in shape to lift things.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Tiger said:


> SEALs actually are the most specialized and rigorously trained group of the armed forces, argued as the most elite on the planet. Which is weird because I do weights at most twice a week.


 

I've heard this argument a million times, and I've never been shown proof (hard evidence) that SEAL/s training is more "specialized" than, lets say, a Special Forces Medic, Naval EOD Tech, or CAG Operator. They all have their own specific mission sets, and are the best at what they do.

Put a SEAL in a situation where an Operator should be used (hostage resuce, anti-terror, etc). The SEAL might complete the mission, but will NOT do it at the level the Operator would.

Vice-Versa. Have that Operator deploy from a boat or sub, land on a beach in the middle of the night, and eliminate an enemy force. He might be able to do it, but the SEAL would have done it better.

We're talking Tier I and II units. One is not "better" than another. Plain. Simple. Fact. 

As a matter of fact, come do my job (either what I did in the Conventional Army, or what I will be doing in Group). You should be able to figure it out, but I promise you I'm better. Now, ask me to do something within the SEAL scope of responsibilty, and I promise it will be considered total failure, at best.

*Not knocking you, Tiger. I wish you the best of luck, and think you have made an amazing career choice. Come by anytime, and I'll buy the beer.*


----------



## Papa Shank

All I want to say is, inspirational! A few years ago I was training for the Paras over here (UK) and had I put as much effort into it as you have then I'd have blown them away. All the best with the SEALs!


----------



## Tiger

infinitycomplex said:


> Put a SEAL in a situation where an Operator should be used (hostage resuce, anti-terror, etc). The SEAL might complete the mission, but will NOT do it at the level the Operator would.
> 
> Vice-Versa. Have that Operator deploy from a boat or sub, land on a beach in the middle of the night, and eliminate an enemy force. He might be able to do it, but the SEAL would have done it better.



Dont worry man, I dont take offense at all. Im not even close to being a SEAL yet so I dont take it personal.

SEAL/s are SO's, Special Operators (Advanced Tactical field special operator), and they are used especially in anti terror situations/hostage rescue so Im not sure where you're coming from.  Right now unless Korea heats up Im almost guaranteed to be hunting down terrorists in the hills of Afghanistan. 

You'd definitely be better at your job, of course, but the SEAL scope is pretty big. Everything from learning to ski with explosives to diving to blow up underwater rigs, its a be-all type of Operator with a huge emphasis on physical endurance and skillset after skillset after skillset. You wont find another kind of soldier trained that way, thats why its specific.

The program speaks for itself.  

I'll be fine though, Henry Rollin's himself has wished me luck, so Im set.


----------



## Tiger

Papa Shank said:


> All I want to say is, inspirational! A few years ago I was training for the Paras over here (UK) and had I put as much effort into it as you have then I'd have blown them away. All the best with the SEALs!



Thats nice of you man, thank you.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Tiger said:


> SEAL/s are SO's, Special Operators (Advanced Tactical field special operator), and they are used especially in anti terror situations/hostage rescue so Im not sure where you're coming from.  Right now unless Korea heats up Im almost guaranteed to be hunting down terrorists in the hills of Afghanistan.


 
SEAL/s Teams don't assault highjacked airliners  Just saying.

I'm just pulling your chain, bubba. I wish you the best of luck, and like I said, after you get your Trident, swing by Group, and I'll make sure the SFA buys the beer.


----------



## Andii

infinitycomplex said:


> Put a SEAL in a situation where an Operator should be used (hostage resuce, anti-terror, etc). The SEAL might complete the mission, but will NOT do it at the level the Operator would.



"The U.S. Navy's *Sea, Air, and Land* (*SEAL*) Teams (commonly known as the *Navy SEALs*) are, along with Special Warfare Combatant-craft Crewmen, the United States' principal naval special operations force. SEAL teams are trained and have been deployed in a wide variety of missions, including direct action and special reconnaissance operations, unconventional warfare, foreign internal defense, hostage rescue, counter-terrorism, and other missions. Without exception, all SEALs are male members of either the Navy or the Coast Guard." -Wikipedia


----------



## Antenna

Andii said:


> "The U.S. Navy's *Sea, Air, and Land* (*SEAL*) Teams (commonly known as the *Navy SEALs*) are, along with Special Warfare Combatant-craft Crewmen, the United States' principal naval special operations force. SEAL teams are trained and have been deployed in a wide variety of missions, including direct action and special reconnaissance operations, unconventional warfare, foreign internal defense, hostage rescue, counter-terrorism, and other missions. Without exception, all SEALs are male members of either the Navy or the Coast Guard." -Wikipedia


 
Agreed, If you're in SOCOM you pretty much have the same competence and operational scope of everyone else. Just dependent on which route you take to get into SOCOM and how far you would like a dick measuring contest to go is when you become different. I would also like to point out that being any of that doesn't make you better than anyone else, just like music it puts you in a genre but its all music and its all the same. Whether being an upfront warfighter, to having the title of "operator" to attaining the status of specialized tactician.... it all sucks but it is rewarding. I hope what I just said puts this conversation back onto Tiger working out to attain his special operations goal and gives a swift smack to any dicks that are still trying to be measured. 

Tiger, did Henry Rollins really wish you luck.... cuz I'm pretty sure thats a combat multiplier you may very well become one of the greatest badasses of all time!


----------



## Tiger

Mmhm.

'Zach, hey man. You have quite a challenge ahead of you and I wish you luck...Writing is hard, good luck with that. I am sure you will have quite a bit to write about with what you're going into. Good luck with that and thanks for the letter and kind words. Henry'

Brief but awesome enough for me by far.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Andii said:


> "The U.S. Navy's *Sea, Air, and Land* (*SEAL*) Teams (commonly known as the *Navy SEALs*) are, along with Special Warfare Combatant-craft Crewmen, the United States' principal naval special operations force. SEAL teams are trained and have been deployed in a wide variety of missions, including direct action and special reconnaissance operations, unconventional warfare, foreign internal defense, hostage rescue, counter-terrorism, and other missions. Without exception, all SEALs are male members of either the Navy or the Coast Guard." -Wikipedia


 


Antenna said:


> Agreed, If you're in SOCOM you pretty much have the same competence and operational scope of everyone else. Just dependent on which route you take to get into SOCOM and how far you would like a dick measuring contest to go is when you become different. I would also like to point out that being any of that doesn't make you better than anyone else, just like music it puts you in a genre but its all music and its all the same. Whether being an upfront warfighter, to having the title of "operator" to attaining the status of specialized tactician.... it all sucks but it is rewarding. I hope what I just said puts this conversation back onto Tiger working out to attain his special operations goal and gives a swift smack to any dicks that are still trying to be measured.
> 
> Tiger, did Henry Rollins really wish you luck.... cuz I'm pretty sure thats a combat multiplier you may very well become one of the greatest badasses of all time!


 


This is going to come across a lot more asshole-ish than I intend. Not trying to be a dick, WHATSOEVER.

But, what Military branch have either of you two served in, and what did you do? Have you worked with, or had the privilage to witness any of the Tier I or Tier II units operate? 

Anybody can "debunk" something said online by Googling a phrase, and quoting the Wiki entry, but at the same time having absolutely no idea what it means. Wiki is garbage anyways. Shit, "Tosh.0" was pronounced "Shmegma" for a while.

Not trying to be a dick to either of you, but this is the same as saying "The Axe-Fx is the greatest piece of gear ever, better than God", but having never used one. 

I'm simply trying to help break the ignorant statement that the SEAL/s are the best. Again, no offence Tiger, I'm using the term 'ignorant' in its most strict, dictionary definition, and not in an insulting way.


----------



## Antenna

I was Army, I was in a Reconnaissance/Surveillance/Target Aquisition Squadron and I specialized In LRPS (Long Range Reconnaissance). I have Worked with 2/75 Rangers (SOCOM's bitches lol) and 5th Group SFA amongst several other task forces composed of different units under SOCOM. I have almost 2 years of combat experience in the theater of operations. So when I say everybody in SOCOM pretty much has the same job I know they do because these days everybody gets stuck in the same task forces doing the same thing just working towards a different goal.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Thanks antenna. My best friend was 3/75.


----------



## Tiger

Haha, dont worry about offending me. Im sure Ill have a lot more to say on the subject in three years.


----------



## Antenna

infinitycomplex said:


> Thanks antenna. My best friend was 3/75.


 
Good ol Ft. Benning, your best friend is a better person for enduring that place.


----------



## Tiger

Today I had a run that put me on a 4.9 TE on my Suunto watch. (on a scale of 1-5)

I came home and immediately felt bad and sleepy and kind of stupid mentally, things just werent working right up there. The sun sucks, man. Racked up a debt of about 1200 calories, this day has suuuuucked going to work. I just havent felt right and I need to sleep.

I have the most supportive girlfriend on the planet. On days when she is off she helps me fall asleep after running/training (napping is almost impossible for me) so I can recover better. I have a lot of sleep debt after this past week, I've gotta learn how to nap. : /

But hey, body is morphing.


----------



## Tiger

Holy fuck running in super hot weather sucks.

Im pretty sure I gave myself a nasty case of heat exhaustion last Tuesday. Today I didnt get to run till around noon, and decided to get it over with fast and do a quick paced 3 miler on a rough loop. Maaaan.

My heart rate was over 190 for at least 10 minutes of it, and the rest was in the 170+ range. My VO levels are usually around 40-50 ml/min on runs, today it was 61. The heat SUCKS. At the same time, Im oddly addicted to hot running, as long as hydration stations are planned out I really dig it.

Anytime I try to feel sorry for myself I remember those three dudes who ran the saharan desert...in 111 days. Mind you, thats 4000+ miles, in 111 days. In the Saharan desert. Fuck.

http://www.runningthesahara.com/

Off to swim a mile then continue working with these fun drownproofing drills. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnI8wE5fJXk&feature=related


----------



## Antenna

Dude is it just me or is this the hottest fucking summer you've ever felt in SC? The humidity is ridiculous. Haha, you're a better man if you go running at noon and tire yourself out here than the guys who ran the desert. A Desert enviroment may be extremely hot but it is not humid so it feels like an oven when you go out in it but you will eventually get somewhat used to it. This humidity here is bad because you sweat but it doesn't cool you off it just clams you up. Hows drownproofing going? swimming with that dummy rifle is just too much fun for only one individual to experience


----------



## Chickenhawk

I've done some hot weather training, but I sure as hell didn't voluntarily go running at noon, in the summer, in SC. Lol. 

Keep it up bro, you're motivating me to stop being lazy, and kick up my training routine.


----------



## Tiger

Antenna said:


> Dude is it just me or is this the hottest fucking summer you've ever felt in SC? The humidity is ridiculous. Haha, you're a better man if you go running at noon and tire yourself out here than the guys who ran the desert. A Desert enviroment may be extremely hot but it is not humid so it feels like an oven when you go out in it but you will eventually get somewhat used to it. This humidity here is bad because you sweat but it doesn't cool you off it just clams you up. Hows drownproofing going? swimming with that dummy rifle is just too much fun for only one individual to experience



It is SO FUCKING HOT. My car got totaled last year (Engine died after my timing belt hit a valve, fucking Focus) and my Dad loaned me his 1990 Ford Ranger to drive, which has no air conditioning. So every day I drive to work sweating my ass off, it fucking sucks.

I have gotten used to running in it, I finally got a good Camelbak and did 10 miles on Wednesday, had to refill it 3 times but I felt fine. I really do like running in the heat, its everything else that sucks, like walking outside into the yard and within three feet my armpits are soaked. : /

Im being careful with speedwork though. I have a 3 mile course with hills that a few times a week I try to run fast, thanks to a girlfriend argument I didnt get out till noon yesterday and I watched my heart rate get dangerous. It got up to 193 and I slowed the fuck down, because who knows what kind of bad shit can happen out there right now.

Drown proofing is no so bad. I can travel distance pretty well with my hands/feet bound, I can dolphin kick and pop up for air, my body is weighted right for it. I have not tried much of the bobbing because I swim at a Gold's who has shallow ass pools most of the time, I only get to do that at the YMCA once or twice a week. Flipping is fine. I know I SUCK at treading water without hands but no one has showed me that yet.



infinitycomplex said:


> I've done some hot weather training, but I sure as hell didn't voluntarily go running at noon, in the summer, in SC. Lol.
> 
> Keep it up bro, you're motivating me to stop being lazy, and kick up my training routine.



Its all for fun at the moment, I enjoy the hell out of it. I dont think of it as a chore in any way, its what my day revolves around.


----------



## drgordonfreeman

Well, I applaud you for your goals. My older brother is a Captain with the Airborne Ranger 3/75, Fort Benning, GA. He was selected this June for Special Forces training, and we're all very excited for him. 

The Navy SEALS are the most respected special forces group in the U.S. military, followed closely by Army Special Forces.

The level of athlete you'll encounter in BUD/S training is phenomenal. If these guys weren't in the Navy, then they would have 1,000 Olympic gold medals. It's just amazing what many of them can do.

BUD/S is incredibly difficult. Ridiculously difficult, and no amount of training in the world will prepare you for what you will encounter. Remember, every single guy there is convinced he has what it takes to make it through training, and yet look at the attrition rate. I cannot emphasize the difficulty enough.

If you don't make SEALS, which the odds are against you on, are you okay with scrubbing barnacles off the side of a ship for the rest of your contract term? If not, then you might consider a different special forces path. For example, if you went Army 11-b and you didn't make Ranger school and/or Special Forces selection, then you can still kick ass, blow shit up, and kill people as an 11-b. If you don't make SEALs, and like I said, the Navy doesn't kick ass, blow shit up, or kill people, then you're swabbing the deck.

Also, do you have a college degree? If you do, then I would HIGHLY suggest you contract as an officer. I will warn you, though, that Navy OCS is brutal. One of the most brutal in the military. Marine OCS is the most hardcore, followed very closely by Navy OCS, then Army OCS, and lastly, Air Force OTS. However, if you're seriously considering becoming a SEAL, then Navy OCS is nothing. It's a walk in the park compared to BUD/s. At any rate, I would seriously look at Navy OCS, if you have a degree. The life of an officer is INFINITELY, and I mean INFINITELY better than an enlisted guy. My brother contracted with the Army as an 09-S straight out of college.

At any rate, I do not mean in any way to discourage you. It's always impressive to see people shoot for the moon and actually land on Mars, you know what I mean?

My brother has been through Fort Benning BCT, OCS, Infantry branch school, Ranger school, and Airborne school (which isn't really that big of a deal), and he will tell you that even after all of that, he is shitting his pants about Special Forces training. He didn't feel the selection try-out was that big of a deal. However, the horror stories he has heard of what they make you do (you are training with the SAS after all) in actual training keeps him up at night.

Navy SEALS training is just as hardcore. You can't argue one is more hardcore than the other, because they serve different purposes, but I digress. They are equally as hardcore and brutal. So much so that you will probably have nightmares about the things they made you do, if you don't make it. If you make it, of course, then you are a monster machine capable of destroying galaxies half way across the universe, so the ridiculous amounts of pain probably you'll encounter in training won't phase you to begin with.

I know you think you are mentally prepared for what you are about to encounter, but I promise you, you are not. That does not mean do not do it. NO ONE is prepared for what they encounter. You just have to try. Like I said, no amount of training in the world will prepare you for the brutality you will experience. Just understand that nothing they do there will kill you. It might push the envelope, but it won't kill you. That's the one thought that pushed my brother through on everything he's done. He just kept thinking, "I'm not going to die, I'm not going to die, I'm not going to die! Keep going, because this won't kill me!"

You should also realize that your relationship will end. This is a fact. I know people say it can be done, but no, it can't. You have to decide: either you want a normal life, or you want a life with the special forces. The two *ARE* mutually exclusive.

Some tips I can give you: 

RUN. I mean, run a shit ton. Shit ton is not enough emphasis. Find the largest hill near where you're at. I'm talking a hill that goes up at a 60 degree angle for a mile or more. Run that every day at a sub-7:00 min/mile pace for several miles, and by several, I'm talking in the 9 to 10 range. For example, in OCS, they made my brothers class run up what's known as Cardiac Hill at a solid 6:30 min/mile pace. The hill is basically straight up. On an easy running day, they would run 6 miles. Most of the time, it was between 9 and 10. Of course, that was just their morning PT. Then you have the rest of the day of obstacle courses, classes, field exercises, etc. in which running throughout ALL of it. When you get up from bed to use the bathroom... yep, you're even running to the bathroom. There is never a point where you're not running. I'm serious about that. They would get you in a lot of trouble if they saw you walk anywhere. That's just OCS, too. That's not Ranger school or Special Forces training. 

None of that is anything compared to the amount of running done in Ranger School. In order to qualify for Ranger School, the run time was 5 miles in 37 minutes, I think. If you actually ran that, then you didn't make it. A competitive time was more in the 25 minute range. NONE of that is done on flat surfaces, either, so keep that in mind. 

Army Special Forces try-out run times were about the same. Most guys were running 5 miles in around 20 - 25 minutes.

The military, all branches, and ESPECIALLY the special forces, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE running you to the point of death. If there is one thing you need to focus on, then it is running. I cannot emphasize enough how much and how fast you need to run. 

A decent pace is 6:00 min/mile for up to 10 miles. If you can do this without too much of a problem, then I'd say you're close to where you need to be PT wise for BUD/s.

Also, make sure you can do about 120 push-ups in 2 minutes and 120 sit-ups in 2 minutes. I think that was the norm for my brothers Ranger school experience and Special Forces try-out.

There were guys who ran 4:00 min/mile pace for 10 miles, could do 150 push-ups and 150 sit-ups in 2 minutes, etc. These are just the genetic freak, super athletes that you will encounter. And let me say, you will encounter a ton of them as you move up the food chain into special forces training and whatnot. Don't let them discourage you, but try to use that for encouragement and to do better.

Swimming is also tantamount. They don't swim in the Army, except for a little bullshit Combat Water Survival Test thing they do that a first grader can pass. The Navy is different. All that bullshit about swimming 500 meters in so much time. Yea, right... Someone's dreaming there. More realistically, if you live near the ocean or large lake, then I highly suggest you have a friend boat you out at least a mile, and you swim the rest of the way in as fast as possible. A 20-25 minute time here is ideal, but rest assured, there will be plenty of guys that do it in much faster times. If all you're doing to prepare for the swimming part of BUD/S is a 500 meter swim, then you are woefully ill-prepared.

I'll let you know how my brother's special forces training goes, as I hear things. He's disappearing for a year and a half, literally!!! I don't know if he's allowed contact with family or not. If he is, then I will see what he has to say. 

The brutality of Green Beret training is very similar to Navy SEALs training, so if he has any inspiring insight, I will let you know.

I am really excited for you, and I plan on following your progress here!

Best of luck, man. I really hope you make it!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk

drgordonfreeman said:


> as I hear things. He's disappearing for a year and a half, literally!!! I don't know if he's allowed contact with family or not.




You're brother will be on lock down for SFAS (selection), but once he makes it to USAJFKSWCS, and later to his Group for additional training and language, he will have most of his afternoons off, and most weekends. He will be able to call, and keep in touch with his family. But everything he learns (including the routines) at SWC is highly classified, so don't expect details (and if you get details, I'm sure he'll get his ass royally kicked).

Hell, when I was at Bragg, I drank with guys that were attending SWC. They'd come over to my best friends house (Ranger attached to 7th) and spend the weekend getting stupid with us.


You're intel on the running is a bit on the heavy side, btw. A 4 minute mile pace for 10 miles is record setting for the Army 10 mile in D.C. (a good friend of mine ran ~57 minutes).

Yes, all SpecOp run, A FUCKING LOT, but they don't run 10 miles at a 4 minute pace. They may start that way, to shock people, and see how many quit in the beginning, but they slow it to a 5:30-6:15 pace for the remainder. Still ballsout fast for that distance.

Keep us updated on your brother, man. PM me, I've got a few resources he will find VERY helpful.


----------



## Tiger

Whoa how did I miss this?

Sorry for not replying sooner, than was a very thoughtful post. I know full well that Im trying to do one of the hardest things on the planet possible. But like you mentioned, the fact that it wont kill me frees me up. 

Fact is, there is NO way to possibly prepare enough for BUD/s. I can try and try but they'll just take my best and then make it a little bit harder to break me. Its futile in a lot of ways, but I can push as far as possible now in the hopes of it making it in some small way easier.

But thats the fun of it. I've spent the last two years working, I guess I could stay here forever trying to get perfect but Ill burn out eventually. Ive got 2 months left to put the icing on the cake and get ready for action. All the nightmarish things that are coming will be dealt with a day at a time. Its worth living for.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Tiger said:


> But thats the fun of it. I've spent the last two years working, I guess I could stay here forever trying to get perfect but Ill burn out eventually. Ive got 2 months left to put the icing on the cake and get ready for action. All the nightmarish things that are coming will be dealt with a day at a time. Its worth living for.




That's exactly the fun in it. You've spent all this time preparing, and have done everything possible to be ready, but when you get there, it will STILL kick your ass.


----------



## drgordonfreeman

My brother wanted me to clarify something I mentioned earlier. There is only one special forces, and that's the Army Special Forces. All other special military groups, including the SEALs, are simply special operations, not special forces. Whatever... 

That's not at all implying less respect, but apparently, military guys, especially infantry related, are real particular about nomenclature. Again, wtf ever. Anyway...

Have you already spoken to a recruiter with the Navy and/or been to MEPS? Convincing a recruiter you have what it takes to go SEALs may end up stopping you before you start. I am not sure how hard it is to convince a recruiter to push you through, as I've never done it before, but I know there are definitely barriers to entry on the Army side.

What job are you contracting for in the Navy, in the event you fall out of the SEALs program?

Man, I'm really excited for you. I really, really hope you make it!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Valid point about SF. But, Tiger never once said he was going to be Special Forces...he going to be a SEAL. He knows the difference, and is proud of it. Shit, we had a discussion a few pages back on the differences, and he seems to have a damned solid grasp on it.


----------



## Tiger

drgordonfreeman said:


> My brother wanted me to clarify something I mentioned earlier. There is only one special forces, and that's the Army Special Forces. All other special military groups, including the SEALs, are simply special operations, not special forces. Whatever...
> 
> That's not at all implying less respect, but apparently, military guys, especially infantry related, are real particular about nomenclature. Again, wtf ever. Anyway...
> 
> Have you already spoken to a recruiter with the Navy and/or been to MEPS? Convincing a recruiter you have what it takes to go SEALs may end up stopping you before you start. I am not sure how hard it is to convince a recruiter to push you through, as I've never done it before, but I know there are definitely barriers to entry on the Army side.
> 
> What job are you contracting for in the Navy, in the event you fall out of the SEALs program?
> 
> Man, I'm really excited for you. I really, really hope you make it!



I've been in DEP since May of last year, I took all the necessary exams for an SO contract and got it, got injured, got redundantly attrited, Navy fixed their error, got my SO contract again in May, now Im waiting to ship in September.

They have an entire program devoted to culling SEAL wannabes and prepping them before they even ship, we work with SEAL's in a boat crew here and get training and tests every two weeks while we wait to ship. They've got a good thing going.


----------



## drgordonfreeman

Tiger said:


> I've been in DEP since May of last year, I took all the necessary exams for an SO contract and got it, got injured, got redundantly attrited, Navy fixed their error, got my SO contract again in May, now Im waiting to ship in September.
> 
> They have an entire program devoted to culling SEAL wannabes and prepping them before they even ship, we work with SEAL's in a boat crew here and get training and tests every two weeks while we wait to ship. They've got a good thing going.




Wow! Awesome!

I'd be shitting my pants right now! LOL 

I admire you guys. I didn't get the athletic genes. My brother did. He runs 5 miles in under 35 minutes. I run to the bathroom. Get the picture? So like I said, I really admire people than can do this sort of stuff.


----------



## Tiger

I ship in less than a month.

That is all.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Tiger said:


> I ship in less than a month.
> 
> That is all.




Hell yes. It's about damned time, man. Feel ready?


----------



## Harry

No homo, but can you take any pics you can put up sometime before you ship out so we can have an idea of how far you've come physically?


----------



## Tiger

infinitycomplex said:


> Hell yes. It's about damned time, man. Feel ready?



Of course not, haha. I am trying to look at it like a training cycle, I've been told boot camp is going to feel like a taper from training, so I guess I can take advantage of that and 'rest' up before indoc. But mentally I'm straight.



Harry said:


> No homo, but can you take any pics you can put up sometime before you ship out so we can have an idea of how far you've come physically?



I was going to do some straight on and profile pics for myself so I'd be able to see what the next few years does but I dont mind posting them. I actually feel like I look the same as I have the past few months even though my numbers have all steadily gone up, I think maybe my calves have exploded but thats about the only different looking thing. I think most of the improvement is under the hood where it counts, I've been training my heart/lungs like crazy.


----------



## drgordonfreeman

Wow, man, D-day for you is almost here. Please keep us updated as best as you can as progress through things.

I can't even imagine all the thoughts going through your head right now. Good luck sleeping the night before!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Tiger said:


> But mentally I'm straight.




That's the important part. Keep your eyes on the target, and you'll do fine.


EDIT:

The 50m target...that's the tricky one. Target, engage, destroy, move. Wash, rinse, repeat, lol.


----------



## drgordonfreeman

Thought this was pertinent.

A little humor on your way out the door. If you surf around that guy's channel, he actually has some great videos. He's an ex-SEAL.


----------



## B Lopez

Must be going well for you since we haven't heard from you. 

Hooah.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Any updates?


----------



## TRENCHLORD

He went on to win it big on The Price Is Right. Invested his winnings in gold, and has damned near tripled his money. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alBuFdth5F0&feature=relmfu


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Hes a seal now


----------

